# New Australian documentary just released.  Very graphic don't watch if you are queasy.



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

Amazing that even the Australians are coming around.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


>


I'm shocked, I tell you. Shocked! Better than Pallywood.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

You would say that.  Facts are a bitch.


----------



## theliq (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Amazing that even the Australians are coming around.


Australia were also the country that alerted the World to the barbaric Israeli policy of locking up Palestinian Children some as young as 8 years old IN CAGES,IN ALL WEATHERS AND DURING HOT AND FREEZING COLD NIGHTS......we all know it's a disgrace and against all conventions.

Regrettably our Conservative Government are pro Israel...but the Australian population are very much Pro Palestinian......The present Chaotic Government have only 24% support......Soon Come the next Election.....Your film is Accurate Monti,many thanks.....it is strange that when the rest of the world think something is ILLEGAL,,,,,...ISRAEL THINKS IT IS LEGAL.......steve


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing that even the Australians are coming around.
> ...


----------



## theliq (Feb 18, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Honestly Hoss you can see the truth,if you can't be a man,then I'll be a Man for you......thehossliq.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


If you actually were a man, then you wouldn't be so obsessed with the Jews when many Muslims are having a field day persecuting, torturing, and murdering others, and I am not only referring to ISIS.  Strange how you are so quiet about what is going on in the Muslim world, part of which is not far from your area of the world.


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2015)

66


Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Well as a quick left hand diversion by you on this subject of Isis and the other Islamic Mongrels.....You know very well my sentiment full well.......I would do my best to eliminate or the lemmings amongst them re-educate(I haven't decided yet).

We had over a hundred Australians,Murdered in Bali in the Bali-Bombing,even my sons friend.....You need not to try to explain anything to me regarding these FCUKING Islamic Terrorists.....I know them well enough but there is over 134 Million Muslim population in Indonesia (The worlds largest) but the extremists are but a few........the Majority of Indonesians are terrific people.........but it only takes a few. Another thing..STOP patronizing me.........with that tap on the head Avie. as for not being a man,that is only your opinion mate.....LOL steve.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> 66
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > 66
> ...


LOL the boobs are too small,the tongue to short,no puff for the 3rd and I like the fourth


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Amazing that even the Australians are coming around.



Not really,

"You can fool all of the the people some of the time, and some of the people (like our gullable Zio-nuts here) all of the time, but you cannot fool all of the people all of the time"

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Once again Hossfly has buzzed into the wrong forum. This forum relates to the Israel-Palestine conflict. You want to discuss, "Muslims are having a field day persecuting, torturing, and murdering others..." there are other forums on this board to do that. Unless of course this is the standard Hasbarat attempt to deflect the issue.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






Would they be the same people that saw nothing wrong in stealing children from their parents and treating them as slaves because they were Aborigine's


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Now why don't you tell the same thing to Abdul when he/she posts about Ireland and South Africa ? ? ? ?

 Could it be that he is a fellow muslim and we all know the Islamic law about that don't we.


----------



## Humanity (Feb 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2015)

We  read about it everyday in the papers.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 19, 2015)

Pretty simple if you ask me.  Throwing stones is a crime.  Commit a crime, get arrested.  End of story.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Pretty simple if you ask me.  Throwing stones is a crime.  Commit a crime, get arrested.  End of story.


teddyearp , when is your trip to Israel?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Don't get excited, dogbreath. Israel/Palestine is in the ME and there are Muslims all around. Why, just yesterday it was reported that Hizbullah and ISIS are in the Golan.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



How do you know I don't? Or for that matter, report him to the Mods?


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Pretty simple if you ask me.  Throwing stones is a crime.  Commit a crime, get arrested.  End of story.



I agree, but the punishment shouldn't include regular beatings, torture and threats or actual sexual abuse... at least not in a civilised country.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Let's see your reliable and neutral source which confirms that ISIS and Hizbollah are in the Golan (and not fighting).  Why do you bullshit so much.  It's a constant stream of crap from you.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Your Googler is broke I presume.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



No, you are clueless, which results in you making things up (lying),  thinking that others will just let you slide.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Iran, Hezbollah Expand Presence in Golan | HonestReporting


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


>



YouTube is not a valid link.  It doesn't prove anything.  Lol.  Fool.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Not in the least excited. Clearly you are having problems understanding. 

The title of this forum is "Israel and Palestine", subtitled, "Thoughts about this conflict" Ok so far? 

There are other forums where you can discuss how degenerate Mooslims are, "Religion and Ethics" is one. If you are specifically obsessed with "Middle Eastern Mooslims" There's "Middle East-General" or "Iran" or "Iraq" forums where you can rant about them to you little heart's content and indulge your Islamophobia. OK?

Thing is, if you bring "Mooslim" generalisations into the Israel Palestine forum, it usually a pathetic, well- worn Hasbarist's attempt to deflect the topic at hand. Got it now?


----------



## toastman (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You would say that.  Facts are a bitch.


Yup, which is why deluded pro Palestinians like yourself are allergic to it , like we have seen many times here:


----------



## toastman (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing that even the Australians are coming around.
> ...


The Palestinians and their deluded supporters have done an excellent job in fooling the world. So if your quite is true, the futurr looks even worse than I thought for the Palestinians.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Video isnt proof.  Thats a new one


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



No, it isn't, genius.  Videos can be edited or completely faked.  Duh.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



YouTube is NOT news.  You or I can make a video and put it on YouTube.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



(Dis)Honest Reporting---Reliable and neutral?


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'll take that as a "No", but you just haven't the mental faculty to express yourself using complicated words like that.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You said proof tho?  Video isnt proof is a new one I've never heard


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Can be and has been are two different things.  One happened the other didnt


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Correct. Every newspaper in the world is making false reports, lying and misleading people.Why, what is an honest terrorist supporter supposed to believe.ABC, CBS, NBC,NPR,Fox, all lies.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



No, they are not.  As I explained to you above.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Lol.  They believe YouTube!  That is their news source~


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Shut the hell up.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




So was it edited and manipulated or not?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Yes, I believe it is a fake.  The Israelis are not murdering scum like the Palestinians.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I didnt ask if you BELIEVED it was fake, I asked if it was manipulated and edited...meaning do you have proof?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Don't need PROOF.  As I said, YouTube is not a valid or reliable source.  That is a fact.  No one takes you seriously when you post a YouTube video and make accusations based upon that.  It is STUPID.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


It was staged , therefore it was edited. And there was a lot of, "My friend has a brother whose cousin told him that someone said........."


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The Irish support for the Palestinians is as clearly germane to this forum as is the presentation of the analogous characteristics of South African Apartheid to Israeli Apartheid.  For the latter, a number of leading South Africans who lived under Apartheid have made the same point.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

It's a documentary


ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's a documentary produced by the ABC, I believe.  You can believe that Australians tried to present fact, or you can believe that they had the ABC allowed the film maker to present lies. I believe it is presenting facts on the ground.

As far as Palestinians being murdering scum, the Israelis killed thousands of civilians this summer, about 500 of them children.  That's a fact.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh ok


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It's a documentary
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> ...



Nope, I don't believe it for a minute.  Also, some of those children are terrorists.  They are trained from infancy to hate.  Blame their parents when they get shot and killed.  They are shitty parents.  

As far as Israel is concerned, Israel as every right to protect it's citizens from that terrorist state called "Palestine."  

Israel is NOT going anywhere.  Get used to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Thankfully you are FINALLY starting to realize that videos from YouTube don't mean anything, really.  Where did the station get the video do you think?  They didn't film it.  The video was obviously given to them by someone.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No I realized I was talking to a fool who doesnt need facts to form an opinion.  Thats fine and all but when you try to present your opinion as fact we can no longer have this discussion because I look at facts while you make unfounded allegations.



ChrisL said:


> Also, some of those children are terrorists.



Huh?  How do you know?  Oh, thats right...you dont need proof.  

Good day


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

It


ChrisL said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > It's a documentary
> ...



So, you just decide that "some of those children are terrorist".  What clairvoyance. Basically, you are one sick, disgusting racist and supporter of murderous child killers. Your friends murdered thousands of civilians this past summer, 500 of them children and that, is a fact. Supporting the murder of children should has no business on this forum.

As far as the video, it is an ABC (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) documentary. Of course, the ABC could be biased one way or another, but I doubt that the corporate hierarchy would approve the wholesale fabrication of facts.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes . . . I hope Israel continues doing what they've been doing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Thankfully, Israel has those animals contained.  That is good for the rest of the civilized world.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

You, supporter of child killing, are the one that needs to be contained.  You don't belong on a civilized forum.  And, you are a racist to boot. Get the hell out of here, you make me sick. Supporting child killing, I don't think even Phoney or Ruddy go that far.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Pretty simple if you ask me.  Throwing stones is a crime.  Commit a crime, get arrested.  End of story.



At the age of 5, and he said he didn't throw a stone. I hope things settle down there before your trip.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Everyone who does heinous things say its for good lol.  I.E. Isis


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Its very debatable who the animals are isn't it.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ...Don't need PROOF.  As I said, YouTube is not a valid or reliable source.  That is a fact.  No one takes you seriously when you post a YouTube video and make accusations based upon that.  It is STUPID.



OK. I can relate to that...


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Wow. Someone who believes what they read in newspapers, I thought such people were extinct.
The 5 Ballsiest Lies the Mainstream Media Passed Off as Fact Cracked.com


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Because you don't make a big song and dance of it, and you cant because of the commands in the Koran.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty simple if you ask me.  Throwing stones is a crime.  Commit a crime, get arrested.  End of story.
> ...







 Then tell the Palestinians to stop doing it


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Tell that to monti when he/she brings up Ireland ( and gets it wrong ) and South Africa


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

Stop doing what? Resisting occupation?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ...Don't need PROOF.  As I said, YouTube is not a valid or reliable source.  That is a fact.  No one takes you seriously when you post a YouTube video and make accusations based upon that.  It is STUPID.
> ...



I am grateful to Israel for containing those terrorists so they can't terrorize the rest of the world with their bullshit.  Palestinians never owned any land.  They were nomads.  Now, they are bitter horrible terrorists who use their own people as human shields, train children to be terrorists and to hate.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



  As opposed to YouTube?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And you are a supporter of child murder, and brain washed to boot.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



No, sorry that would be yourself.  You are advocating for a terrorist state.  Palestine has been on the Human Rights Watch group for YEARS because they are a terrorist organization that abuses it's citizens, just like ALL terrorist organizations.  They are really no different than ISIS and if allowed to escape from their little hole, they would cause havoc just like ISIS.  They have raised a generation of people who are full of nothing but hate that want to bring the world back into the dark ages.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

Israel has a DUTY to protect it's citizens from the terrorist state.  Same thing we Americans would expect from our government.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

What terrorist state is that?  The Jews have the Christians and Muslims penned up in concentration camps.  There is no state.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Didn't they all say that Salam Fayyad was the PM of Palestine?

That was a lie.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty simple if you ask me.  Throwing stones is a crime.  Commit a crime, get arrested.  End of story.
> ...



I take off in 57 days, 14 hours, 22 minutes or so.

Not that I'm counting, lol.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> As far as Palestinians being murdering scum, the Israelis killed thousands of civilians* this summer*, about 500 of them children.  That's a fact.



That's a bald faced lie you idiot!  In case you haven't noticed, it is still winter this year, dumbshit! Summer is months away.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> What terrorist state is that?  The Jews have the Christians and Muslims penned up in concentration camps.  There is no state.



So . . . are you a Muslim?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> What terrorist state is that?  The Jews have the Christians and Muslims penned up in concentration camps.  There is no state.



The Palestinians were originally nomadic tribes.  Nothing more.  They never owned anything.  They moved about, like nomadic tribes do.  When Israel came to be, the Arabs wanted to cause unrest because they hated the idea of sharing THEIR land with the Israelis.  So, they set up what we now call "Palestine," and reinforced the hatred of Jewish people.  Nobody else wants the Palestinians either.  Do you see any of the ME offering to help them?  No?  Hmm.  Interesting, right?


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Of course, the ABC could be biased one way or another, *but I doubt that the corporate hierarchy would approve the wholesale fabrication of facts*.



Good ole Monti, always good for a few laughs. . . .


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty simple if you ask me.  Throwing stones is a crime.  Commit a crime, get arrested.  End of story.
> ...



I would say they are now.  Hasn't been a Palestinian attack on Israelis in quite a while now. Seems good and quiet to me.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



I thought the US just gave a travel warning not to go to near Gaza or the West bank and Jerusalem , could be something they know and we don't. I would be very careful.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 19, 2015)

I have no desire to go to Gaza nor the West Bank.


----------



## abu afak (Feb 19, 2015)

February 11, 2014 by CAMERA staff
CAMERA UPDATED False Charge of Palestinian Kids in Cages Lives On in Australian Documentary

*UPDATED: False Charge of 'Palestinian Kids in Cages' Lives On in Australian Documentary*​
The false accusation that Israel maintained a longstanding practice of caging Palestinian children outdoors was repeated in several media outlets *before being corrected by those outlets and repudiated by multiple sources. Yet it continues to gain new life as one Israeli media outlet steadfastly refuses to set the record straight.*

The media charges began with a news article on Dec. 31 in the _Jerusalem Post_, "Livni halts practice of placing detained Palestinian children in outdoor cages." The story cited an NGO, The Public Committee Against Torture in Israel (PCATI), to allege that there was a "longstanding" Israeli policy of torturing Palestinian children by caging them outdoors. The following day, a London-based newspaper, _The Independent_, published a similar article entitled "Israel government tortures Palestinian children by keeping them in cages, human rights group says." Two subsequent _Ha'aretz_ articles also mentioned the Israeli practice allegedly targeting Palestinian children.

PCATI, the original source of the false allegations, wrongly conflated the holding of Israeli detainees in outdoor prison cells (referred to as "cages") with general accusations of ill-treatment targeting Palestinians. Referring to "caging" as an example of the alleged torture of Palestinian children, the NGO linked to an earlier Hebrew-language statement from the Office of the Public Defender, which in turn was based on interviews with Israeli detainees at a prison transit facility. (There was no mention here of any Palestinians.) Those detainees reported being held temporarily in outdoor cells during severe weather as they awaited transfer to their court hearings. The Public Defender's Office gave the report to Justice Minister Tzipi Livni, who contacted the Minister of Public Security and the commissioner of the Israel Prison Service. The practice, which had been in place for several months, was immediately stopped. From the start, this was a domestic issue related to conduct by the prison system toward Israeli detainees of whatever background that was distorted into an allegation of torture and abuse targeting Palestinian children.

After CAMERA pointed out the discrepancy between PCATI's accusation and the statement to which it was linked, the NGO acknowledged that Palestinians were never mentioned in the Public Defender's report and posted a clarification to that effect on its website. CAMERA also contacted _The Independent _and _Ha’aretz, _who similarly corrected their stories.

CAMERA and its affiliates gathered additional evidence from multiple sources, including statements from the Public Defender's Office, the Justice Ministry, the Israeli Prison Authority, as well as remarks about the matter by the Minister of Public Security at a Knesset session following the release of the Public Defender's statement, the Knesset Public Petitions Committee session that was referenced in the _Jerusalem Post _article and Hebrew-language reports about the matter, all of which made it undeniably clear that the short-term practice of temporarily holding detainees in outdoor holding cells, or  "cages," was never directed at Palestinian children or Palestinian adults.

For the past six weeks, since the _Jerusalem Post_ article was originally published, CAMERA has appealed repeatedly to the newspaper's journalists and editors, urging them to correct the misleading story, but to no avail.

Unfortunately, the _Jerusalem Post's _ inexplicable refusal to set the record straight has opened the door to the ongoing perpetration of an egregious falsehood, as evidenced by a vitriolic Australian documentary yesterday. The Australian Broadcasting Corporation documentary, "Four Corners," promoted a narrative of brutal abuse by Israel of Palestinian children. It included the _Jerusalem Post_'s story of holding children overnight in outdoor cages. At approximately 32 minutes into the broadcast, the documentary zooms in on the _Post_'s print story, graphically underscoring just how much damage the uncorrected report inflicts:









What exactly were the claims in the _Jerusalem Post _article that found a place in a sensationalist anti-Israel documentary, and how were they erroneous?

*The Jerusalem Post Article*
The _Jerusalem Post_’s headline "Livni halts practice of placing detained Palestinian children in outdoor cages"), subtitle ("The NGO alleges that the children were held in outdoor cages until Justice Minister Tzipi Livni intervened") and article all indicate that caging was an Israeli practice directed at Palestinian children. According to the article:
An NGO on Tuesday accused the state of torturing Palestinian children suspected of minor crimes, including placing them in outdoor cages during the worst of the recent storm, and of other acts designed to terrify the children.

The practice of placing the children in outdoor cages was halted when Justice Minister Tzipi Livni learned of it and immediately telephoned Public Security Minister Yitzhak Aharonovitch, telling him to end the practice....

The NGO, the Public Committee Against Torture in Israel, said *the issue *[of placing Palestinian children in outdoor cages]*was a longstanding one*, but that it was drawing special attention to the issue in light of Tuesday’s hearing in the Knesset’s Public Petitions Committee on related issues *and a recent report on the issue *by the Public Defender’s Office.

According to the Public Defender’s Office, it learned of* the issue *during a standard visit to a prison complex in Ramle at the height of the storm,* with the children *enduring freezing temperatures and inclement weather outside a transit facility...

*The children were to be held outside for a number of hours overnight *after their arrest until they were to be brought to court in the early morning...

The Public Committee Against Torture said that *the practice was just one example of the torture and ill treatment of Palestinian children *by law enforcement." [emphasis added]​
*PCATI's Clarification*

While the NGO continues to maintain that Palestinian minors were among those detainees who were temporarily held in outdoor cells, it has clarified that:

[t]he Public Defender's statement to which we linked regarding this deplorable practice, which has since been ceased, did not mention the word Palestinian. PCATI had been told that this practice did include Palestinian detainees including minors (which is why we included the subject in the statement).  We value that this inconsistency was pointed out, however we also believe that in pointing out inconsistencies of this nature it is important to always dig deeper for the truth. . . .
We further point out that although that Public Defender's report did not mention Palestinians specifically we thought it important to further understand both what happened and to seek further clarifications. We understand that the linked statement to the Public Defender's report reflected an event in particular as contrasted to the longer term use of this practice.  PCATI has learned from that the IPS, when asked about the circumstances surrounding the report that it did not distinguish between nationality and age and that there were people in custody who are also from the OPT. Therefore, there is no way out of saying that Palestinians too have suffered under this practice.  That is, Palestinians, albeit not security detainees, were subjected to being held under these conditions and there were Palestinian minors as well.​
*Clarification by the Public Defender's Office*
Dr. Yoav Sapir, of the Public Defender’s Office, who wrote about the practice in the first place, responded to CAMERA's query about the veracity of the _Post _allegations regarding such a practice being applied specifically to Palestinian children:

It seems to me that the [_Jerusalem Post_] article conflates a number of different things that are unrelated to each other. I haven't read the report from the Public Committee Against Torture and I don't know what was written there.

The report from the Public Defender's Office that is mentioned in the article relates to detainees at the "Ayalon" transit point before they were brought to the court, and was written following interviews held by representatives from the Public Defender's Office with prisoners who were brought to the court house in Lod. *To the best of our knowledge, the prisoners held under the conditions described in the report were not necessarily minors and not necessarily Palestinians.* Even though the report was unusual in its severity, it made no mention of "torture" which connotes the deliberate causing of suffering.

We welcome the fact that following the report, the holding of prisoners in the manner described by the report was immediately stopped.​
*Clarification by the Justice Ministry*

The Justice Ministry confirmed that the practice in question targeted Israelis, not Palestinians. Spokeswoman Ganit Ben-Moshe wrote:

This is about [facilities in] territory within the State of Israel and about detainees who were Israeli residents and citizens – not specifically minors and not specifically Palestinians, as was claimed in various publications.​In an additional statement, Ben-Moshe noted:
In response to your further request by telephone, we wish again to clarify that the report deals with an inspection done within Israeli territory regarding detainees who were brought to court hearings from different detention facilities in the [geographic area] of the center. There is no data base to ascertain the identity and citizenship of each and every one of the detainees, but it is absolutely clear that the conditions described apply to all detainees brought to that place, Jews and Arabs, minors and adults​
*Clarification by the Israel Prison  Service*

The response of the spokeswoman of the Israel Prison Service further repudiated the false claims, including one in which the inspectors were erroneously reported to have based their report on a surprise visit to the facility. Sivan Weizman wrote:

Further to the Public Defender's report about keeping detainees in holding cells ("cages") at the detention center in Ramle.
First, I would like to emphasize that the inspectors who wrote the report did not visit the facility at all, but prepared it (the report) following their visit to the Lod court, and relied solely on their conversations with prisoners and detainees.
It is important to point out that the holding cells that were discussed serve as a transition point between prisons, or between prisons and the courts and therefore serve the entire prisoner population without any distinction as to their residency status (Israel/Palestinian Authority) or the type of offense (security/criminal), and mainly applied to criminal convicts.
The length of time in which the prisoners were kept at the location was short, and no longer than two hours.
All the complainants mentioned in the report in question were criminal prisoners/detainees who are Israeli residents.
Similarly,  we would  like to point out that following the report, the use of the location was immediately discontinued and it was renovated and adapted.​
Similarly, Public Security Minister Yitzhak Aharonovitch addressed the issue of detaining people in "cages" at the 93rd session of the 19th Knesset held on Dec 18. (See here for the minutes.) Neither he nor any other Knesset member ever mentioned Palestinians in relation to the policy or the population that was affected. It is also noteworthy that the minister objected to the term "cage" itself, explaining that these were temporary holding cells with bars.

A video of  the Knesset Petitions Committee session, which the _Jerusalem _Post article implied addressed the practice of caging in a discussion of detaining Palestinian children, was reviewed in its entirety.  No reference was made at any point to a policy of holding detainees in cages.

*Corrections in the Media*

Media outlets generally considered quite hostile to and critical of Israel have been quickly correcting the story. Shortly after PCATI clarified its statement, CiF Watch, a CAMERA affiliate, prompted a second correction at the _Independent_regarding its Jan. 1 article on the subject.

The _Independent _removed any reference to Palestinians in both the headline and the article itself, and appended the following to the bottom of the article:





Also thanks to CiF Watch, the _Independent _had earlier corrected the false claim that the detainees had been detained "for months" in the outdoor facility, when in fact they were held there for hours. (This error had not appeared in the _Jerusalem Post _article.)

_Ha'aretz_, too, deserves appreciation for its rapid corrections of the unfounded claim that Israel had a practice to place Palestinians in cages. In an article Friday comparing Israel to slaveholders, Eva Illouz wrote:
In a widely publicized news story, PCATI found that children were also the object of treatment that is equivalent to torture, and that the IDF engages in such practices as putting Palestinian children guilty of minor crimes in cages (for two days), exposed to the cold in the deep of winter.​Within a day of receiving communication from CAMERA, _Ha'aretz_ removed the false claim, and appended a correction:






In a separate article today, _Ha'aretz _repeated the falsehood, reporting:
Last month Justice Minister Tzipi Livni ordered the practice of keeping some Palestinian children locked in outdoor cages overnight.

CAMERA again followed up with _Ha'aretz_ editors, who once again within hours set the record straight, amending the text and appending a correction as follows:






In communication with CAMERA, the _Jerusalem Post _has maintained that Palestinian children were among those detainees who had been held outdoors during the months the practice was in place.  Therefore, there were no plans to correct the story or issue a clarification.  But had the newspaper's story been merely about an objectionable Israeli domestic policy that may have included but did not specifically target Palestinians, chances are that it would not have made it into defamatory Australian documentary. Perhaps the _Jerusalem Post_ should now reconsider the consequences of not clarifying its misleading article and at last set the record straight.

*UPDATE, Feb. 12: *The _Jerusalem Post_ responds:

Pertaining to the December 31 story, "Livni halts practice of placing detained Palestinian children in outdoor cages," the 'Post' stands by its report and wishes to clarify that indications are that the practice pertained to Israelis, Palestinians, grown-ups and children without distinction.

NGO The Public Committee Against Torture in Israel continues to stand by its claim that Palestinian children were subject to the policy.
There are no parties, including the Israel Prisons Service (IPS), that categorically deny this. Many officials say that there were no Palestinian detainees during a particular episode investigated by the Public Defender, but off-the-record, some of these officials acknowledge there were probably Palestinians involved during the months that the practice went on.​Unfortunately, the  Dec. 31 story was not about a domestic practice which may have at some point affected a Palestinian minor.  It misled readers with the suggestion that Israelis had a longstanding policy of  deliberately targeting Palestinian children with caging as a means of torture and ill-treatment — and that is precisely why the Australian documentary picked it up.
`


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> I have no desire to go to Gaza nor the West Bank.



No I imagine not, if I were to go I'd want to at least go to the West Bank.  I watched a tour of it on TV and it looked interesting. Tel Aviv , a city, got plenty of those here. I imagine you know the areas , I saw your pics.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 19, 2015)

I am considering going on a one day group tour to Bethlehem and Jericho, won't go by myself; but if any of the attacks flairs back up, I will not take my tourist $$$ (or shekels) there.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


>


Another Pallywood bullshit production.   Do you have anything better to do but falsehood and demonization? You want torture and oppression, look no further than Hamas, You Hamasshole:


----------



## docmauser1 (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Amazing that even the Australians are coming around.


Hangover much?


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > As far as Palestinians being murdering scum, the Israelis killed thousands of civilians* this summer*, about 500 of them children.  That's a fact.
> ...



Boy are you stupid.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



According to your friend Chrisl, nothing on You tube is a credible source, Another epic fail from Rude-eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Challenger (Feb 19, 2015)

abu afak said:


> February 11, 2014 by CAMERA staff
> CAMERA UPDATED False Charge of Palestinian Kids in Cages Lives On in Australian Documentary
> 
> *UPDATED: False Charge of 'Palestinian Kids in Cages' Lives On in Australian Documentary*​
> ...



CAMERA....oh please. Zionist Hasbara site, rabidly pro-Israel, no credibility whatsoever outside of Zionist circles.


----------



## docmauser1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> CAMERA....oh please. Zionist Hasbara site, rabidly pro-Israel, no credibility whatsoever outside of Zionist circles.


Our honorable challenger ..., same palistanians, same crap, same agitpropullah challenge. Boring. Drivel.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

abu afak said:


> February 11, 2014 by CAMERA staff
> CAMERA UPDATED False Charge of Palestinian Kids in Cages Lives On in Australian Documentary
> 
> *UPDATED: False Charge of 'Palestinian Kids in Cages' Lives On in Australian Documentary*​
> ...



Well, if CAMERA says it, it must be true.  Come on, you can't be serious.


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> <snip>Hasbara <snip>



You throw that term around on almost every post you make.  Boy are you ever stupid.  It gets pretty old since that is your only argument.  Ever.  What is the name for the Palestinian version of the 'hasbara'?

Oh, you must work for the Electric Intifada and/or Pallywood, that's it.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

I would say that if I was posting links to Electronic Intifada you might have a point.  You and your buddies only post links to Hasbara or Israeli sites, who do you and your buddies work for?
As you well know, I use neutral sources and usually source documentation to support my views.  I would never post a link to a partisan site, unlike you and your brainwashed buddies.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > What terrorist state is that?  The Jews have the Christians and Muslims penned up in concentration camps.  There is no state.
> ...


*The Palestinians were originally nomadic tribes. Nothing more.*​
That is why they had Acca, Haifa, Jaffa, Gaza, Nazareth. Jerusalem, Bethlehem, Jericho...

Hundreds upon hundreds of cities, towns, and villages most of which predate Ottoman times.


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>Hasbara <snip>
> ...


In a word you are GROTTY


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Tinnie,you are dealing with a very moronic poster here,IT understands nothing of Palestinian history moreover understands nothing of Jewish history, as IT would understand that the Jewish nation was made up of 10 Tribes (I had to laugh when IT implied in a derogatory way that the Palestinians were a nomadic TRIBE(which they were not of course) IT,IS AN IGNORAMUS) So the joke is on IT in this instance,as Jewish nomadery (just a word I made up) started in Babylon when the mighty Assyrian (not to be confused with modern Syria) Empire defeated Nebucnezzor,and banished
the Jews (who would only have been a couple of thousand) and other minorities out of Babylon(now Iraq of course).

The above info Tinnie is not for you really but for the IGNORAMUS "IT" as you are a educated man.

For IT,the Jews then strove in a Nomadic way to Egypt....then to Canaan and Moab....where they exterminated these two nations,took their LAND(sounds familiar ).....and eliminated them from history,later under the Romans they were dispersed world wide.......many to Arabic nations where they prospered and lived in peace......in Muslim or Berber Spain they did very well and both the Muslims and Jews fought together to fight off the invading Christians,which they lost......The Muslims went back to North Africa,Morrocco mainly and in and around the Atlas Mountains you can meet many of their decendents......................................The Jews did not fair so well and some were percecuted and murdered by Christians.......the last vestage of Jews and Muslims were eventually slaughtered during the Catholic Inquision(the reason it was established for of course).

I will close by saying that the Jews up until 1948 lived in most Arabic countries,for obvious reasons things changed after that...but Jews prospered in Arab lands for centuries,something that should not be forgotten...........Throughout history it was Christians all,who percecuted Jews leading almost to the exstinction of the Jewish race.Something that should be remembered

Do I like Jews ? of course I do..........What I detest is the formation,rise and culpability of the Terrorists known as Zionists.....they are disgusting..... PERIOD.

Do I like Palestinians ? of course I do

Some of you Zionistic posters could learn much from me.steve


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2015)

abu afak said:


> February 11, 2014 by CAMERA staff
> CAMERA UPDATED False Charge of Palestinian Kids in Cages Lives On in Australian Documentary
> 
> *UPDATED: False Charge of 'Palestinian Kids in Cages' Lives On in Australian Documentary*​
> ...


Sorry your summation is wrong......The Australians (that Mighty Fair Minded Race) Got it right first time,that is why the Israeli Military have stopped this practice............Australia, Great one day,Brilliant the next. One thing amongst many.. Australians are famous for, is a sense of fair play and we don't deal in BULLSHIT. I think you got the message.steve


----------



## abu afak (Feb 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Sorry your summation is wrong......The Australians (that Mighty Fair Minded Race) Got it right first time,that is why the Israeli Military have stopped this practice............Australia, Great one day,Brilliant the next. One thing amongst many.. Australians are famous for, is a sense of fair play and we don't deal in BULLSHIT.
> I think you got the message.steve


*Your post is Incoherent and non sequitur.(and BS)

My article does NOT deny the practice existed and ended.
It does point out it was never shown to be used on the Palestinians: the whole poin OF the 'documentary'/hit piece.
You did NOT refute (nor even cite) a single point in my long article, nor did the TROLLS Montelicita or Challenger.

Speak English Clown. 
You ALL Lose.
SPLASH III. *
`


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Anytime we point out what assholes Jews are you guys point your fingers at someone else. There is no question israel persecutes the Palestinians.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > February 11, 2014 by CAMERA staff
> ...



They were also able to pass common sense gun legislation that has saved lives. It would never happen in america. Maybe when my parents are gone I'll move there. Quigley down under.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



They are always the victims even when they are the victimizers.


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2015)

abu afak said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry your summation is wrong......The Australians (that Mighty Fair Minded Race) Got it right first time,that is why the Israeli Military have stopped this practice............Australia, Great one day,Brilliant the next. One thing amongst many.. Australians are famous for, is a sense of fair play and we don't deal in BULLSHIT.
> ...


Of course it didn't because this Israeli practice has been going on for years,kids being dragged out of their homes in the small hours of the night,slapped around and then caged..........you are attempting to Shoot the messenger of course but we are made of sterner stuff and never roll over......One thing I and Australians in general do know is how to eliminate BULLSHIT.......your post being a Prime Example..So much for your Logic !!!!!!!!......You Lost.....I won as usual.....now off to the naughty corner with you,pick up the yellow conical hat with the letter "D" and face the back wall........and don't turn round until I tell you to......I'm theliq,ever living,ever faithful,ever sure.


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


You'd be Welcomed,we will make an Aussie of you yet..LOL steve


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Aussie Aussie Aussie oy oy oy! Never met one I didn't like. You're like Canadians.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't even say that about Greeks in Greece and I thought they'd be nice because I'm Greek but to them I'm just as asshole american. Lol


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I can't even say that about Greeks in Greece and I thought they'd be nice because I'm Greek but to them I'm just as asshole american. Lol


Let me tell you,we have communities from all over the world and they are all friendly,I have travelled world wide and only Australians CLAP when the Aircraft lands on Aussie soil......Big Up to Australia...........unlike America we do not have Greek Australians,Jewish Australians,Irish Australians,Native Australians,African Australians......No,No,No......we are all just referred to as AUSTRALIANS.......and that makes us so different,steve


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even say that about Greeks in Greece and I thought they'd be nice because I'm Greek but to them I'm just as asshole american. Lol
> ...



But when I went to Greece my sister in laws know these Greek australians. Coolest guys. Love the accent.

So they don't consider themselves Greek australians like I call myself a Greek american?

And in america whites dont say they are dutch americans or English americans or even German americans if they lose the culture of wherever they came from. If you ask some of my pals where their family came from they'll say Kentucky or Tennessee.

If your both parents came from another country or all 4 grandparents then we say italian american Greek american German american.

Ii don't know any first generation Aussies who's all 4 grandparents are aussies. No Aussie communities in michigan. Greeks only 1% of population in america and I'm pretty sure we outnumber you guys.

But why would a lot of aussies want to come here right?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Yeah well there's no denying that Israel knows how to take care of business when it comes to defending herself against Arab Muslim savages, Islamic or not. Whinybohoo.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 20, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>Hasbara <snip>
> ...



Yeah, only because you and your Zionist friends post so much of it from Zionist Hasbara sites. You can't even get your facts right. The site is called *Electronic* Intifada and I agree, some of what it publishes is incorrect. How do I know? I check and corroborate the data, I don't have it spoon fed to me by Zionist Hasbarists and Fox News.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 20, 2015)

abu afak said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry your summation is wrong......The Australians (that Mighty Fair Minded Race) Got it right first time,that is why the Israeli Military have stopped this practice............Australia, Great one day,Brilliant the next. One thing amongst many.. Australians are famous for, is a sense of fair play and we don't deal in BULLSHIT.
> ...



It was from CAMERA; what's to cite?  But, just to humour you, 

"PCATI has learned from that the IPS, when asked about the circumstances surrounding the report that it did not distinguish between nationality and age and that there were people in custody who are also from the OPT. Therefore, there is no way out of saying that Palestinians too have suffered under this practice. That is, Palestinians, albeit not security detainees, were subjected to being held under these conditions and there were Palestinian minors as well." 

The CAMERA article never actually refutes this statement.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



They create anti semitism with their behavior both in the Arab and non Arab world.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It's appalling that innocent Jewish French people and Danes, become victims, just because of the actions of the "Zionist paradise", Israel. I think it's time Jewish people in Europe and America stood up and denounced Israeli policies.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 20, 2015)

Challenger,  et al,

I'm not sure that the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is even remotely based on the affiliation with the Jewish Religion.



Challenger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The conflict is Partially based on the Arab belief that Allied Powers, and the UN, were not empowered to do what they did in terms of allowing immigration and partitioning the territory.  

The mistake is made in that social understanding and diplomatic relations between nations is constantly evolving and changing.  Armchair rabble rousers of today are attempting to apply the accumulated changes spread-put between 1948 and 2007, to decisions that were made in the first and second decades of the 20th Century.

It simply doesn't work.  And it is unlikely that todays assessment of what happened years, and decades ago, will not change the basic landscape of the territory under dispute, all that much.  It is just too impractical.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is even remotely based on the affiliation with the Jewish Religion.
> 
> ...


Religion plays a part don't kid yourself. Notice the Jews hate the Muslims and the Muslims hate christians.

The bible even tells us to protect the Jews. The Jews were smart to include that when they invented a religion for gentiles. Lol


----------



## montelatici (Feb 20, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is even remotely based on the affiliation with the Jewish Religion.
> 
> ...



You mean like, for example, the Kingdom of Serbs, Croats, and Slovenes (ne' Yugoslavia) and Czechoslovakia both created via/after the Treaty of Versailles.


----------



## docmauser1 (Feb 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> They create anti semitism with their behavior both in the Arab and non Arab world.


The law of unintended consequences is for palistanians to make room for all those jewish victims of this international ethnic cleansing. Palistanians, move over and outttt.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 20, 2015)

The people of Palistan, NSW,  Australia will not move anywhere.  They say their weather is to darn nice!

Palistan Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for New South Wales Australia


----------



## Challenger (Feb 20, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is even remotely based on the affiliation with the Jewish Religion.
> 
> ...



I disagree, the Jewish religion is fundamental to the conflict so long as Zionists perceive Israel as a   Jewish State that excludes large numbers of it's citizens and their descendants on the basis of their religion.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Stop doing what? Resisting occupation?


 


What occupation as hamas have stated there is no Israeli occupation


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 20, 2015)

Challenger,  et al,

Of course, as an outside observer, I may not see it the same way.



Challenger said:


> I disagree, the Jewish religion is fundamental to the conflict so long as Zionists perceive Israel as a  Jewish State that excludes large numbers of it's citizens and their descendants on the basis of their religion.


*(COMMENT)*

Of course, as we have seen many times, the Jewish _(many of them 19th Century Zionist)_ dreamed of their culture returning to their point of origin; the Kingdom of Israel, with its capital in Jerusalem, founded by King David _(or so the legend goes, from the time period recorded in the Book of Numbers)_.

The Arabs understood the national aspirations of both sides.   However, the concept of the "Jewish State" (if it was not made crystal clear prior) was directly articulated by the UN General Assembly when it adopted Resolution of _29 November 1947_, in which it was explicitly stated:  "The boundaries of the *Arab State, the Jewish State,* and the City of Jerusalem shall be as described in parts II and III below." (Part I --- Section "A" Termination of Mandate, Partition, and Independence --- Paragraph 3 --- Resolution 181(II)]

Surely, if there is a fault to be assigned, it cannot be exclusively laid at the feet of Israel.  But neither should this trouble the Arab Palestinians.  As they so often remind us, all peoples have the right of self-determination; with the Jewish State being a consequence of that adopted concept.  After all, there is 57 member nations in the Organization of the Islamic Conference.  There is but only one Jewish State.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


 



 Look at recent history and you will see that it is the arab muslim palestinians that has that blood on their hands, how many have the mass murdered in the last 66 years    10,000,   15,000 or is it more ?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 20, 2015)

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger,  et al,
> ...


 



 So what about the palesinian chater that will see palstine as an ilamic state with no non muslims alive living there.


 Now which of Israel's citizens have been excluded from Israel


----------



## montelatici (Feb 20, 2015)

"


RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Of course, as an outside observer, I may not see it the same way.
> 
> ...



"if it was not made crystal clear prior"

Not only was it not made crystal clear prior, it was denied vehemently by the Mandatory in writing:

"Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. *Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable* and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab delegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine.* They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded `in Palestine.' *In this connection it has been observed with satisfaction that at a meeting of the Zionist Congress, the supreme governing body of the Zionist Organization, held at Carlsbad in September, 1921, a resolution was passed expressing as the official statement of Zionist aims "the determination of the Jewish people to live with the Arab people on terms of unity and mutual respect, and together with them to make the common home into a flourishing community, the upbuilding of which may assure to each of its peoples an undisturbed national development."

The Avalon Project British White Paper of June 1922


----------



## Lipush (Feb 20, 2015)

Challenger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Who said they're victims because of Israel? They're killed by ISIS just because they're Jews, and Europe is more than joyful to sacrifice them in order to satiate the Islamic beast.

In those times, The European Jews should join their brothers and sisters in Israel. Turning back on Israel only serves haters. The likes of you are falling into that catagory.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> ...



Are you a Muslim?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > "
> ...


Yes'm


----------



## Challenger (Feb 21, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Of course, as an outside observer, I may not see it the same way.
> 
> ...



As an outside observer, I see things differently.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 21, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



They were killed because of Israel's continuing oppression of the palestinian people. Statistically every time Israel attacks Gaza, slaughtering women and children, there is a corresponding negative reaction against Jewish people in Europe and the rest of the world based on the collective revulsion humanity feels about such actions and so called "anti-Semitic" acts increase. Anti-Semitism died in mainstream Europe with the Nazis. It was only kept alive amongst a few fringe far-Right groups and would have died out completely had not Zionist Israel continued to defy International law and rub the world's collective nose in the fact. Most reasonable people react negatively  to this sort of behaviour, from anyone and unreasonable people tend to react unreasonably; lashing out at the closest target, the local Jewish population. It's abhorent, but it's a sad fact of life whilest the Zionists continue with their policies.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Source?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> ...






 So the LoN took the view that to appease the arab muslims they would give them 78% of Palestine and call it trans Jordan. That should have been the end of the arguments but instead the greedy arab muslims wanted everything.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I agree. I don't hate Jewish people just like I don't hate any black people. I simply don't like some of the things they do as a group. I know several Jews and don't hate any of them. But I don't like isreal. I think they are hypocritical bullies.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



And where did all the anti semitism come from before the state of Israel was created?  The same place that it comes from today. Mostly religious based, and some sociological.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> ...



Made up interpretations and BS, of course.  When the Ottoman Empire was conquered, it was divided exclusively into Muslim states, all ruled by Muslims, except for one, the land of Israel designated to become the Jewish Palestine aka Israel.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm not religious at all and I can tell you if or when I don't like Jews its because of their behavior not because of their religion. When they whine. When they are hypocritical or cheap or stubborn or opinionated etc. My dislike of Jewish culture or people is from observing them or after talking to them. I don't hate them I just maybe don't like them.

I don't think I'm saying this right because I don't dislike Jews but they can be annoying and act jewy. Lol


----------



## Challenger (Feb 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yup, mostly from the Christian Religious Right, Phalangists, Fascists, Nazis (both neo- and old school), Zionists.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You can't even SPELL Israel.  Lol.  They are not hypocritical bullies.  It is their obligation to protect their citizens.  The United States or any country would do the same.  Israel has been incredibly patient with those savages to no avail.  They've given them "gifts" only to have it thrown back in their faces.  Face facts, the Palestinians are just another hateful Islam-oriented trouble makers.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


How would you achieve peace? I think they need to give Palestinians their own country.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Very good point.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You are being ignorant.  The reason why there is a "Palestine" is because of Israel.  This was the Arabs answer to Israel.  They didn't want Jews living near them.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



This post is incredibly retarded.  You are a bigot.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 21, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Nonsense. Those who attacked in Paris and Denmark did it because they were pissed the European people insulted their prophet and attacked their ISIS targets across The MidEast. They attacked Jews because in their primitive thinking, it's the promised way to heaven, so why not go for it while they attack the 'Dar Al-Harb' states.

No connection to the Israeli Palestinian conflict. That thing you can try and tell those with less than half a brain.

Next you're going to tell me that Jordanian pilot was also killed because of the Israeli policy. What do you think, I'm stupid?! that kind of nonsense will work for the libs, not people who know to recognize the danger.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Jewy? That's a new one. Got anymore anti-Semitic descriptions?


----------



## Lipush (Feb 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yes. Of course. That's what you do with people who stone your kids, slash your toddlers' throats in their sleep, blow up your restaurants and launch missles on your head.

You give them a state.

If you're so into give them their own country, do it in _your_ backyard.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2015)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't want those fuckers in my backyard.  Lol.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, thanks to Obama, you're going to meet them up close and personal.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Well, thanks to Obama, you're going to meet them up close and personal.



yeah, he needs to stop inviting those savages into our country.  Everywhere they go, trouble follows.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 21, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...







 You missed the biggest culprits  the muslims, who have made anti Semitism into an art form.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...







 So give them yours if you feel so strongly. But you cant give someone something they already have, but refuse to use it. What you really mean is you want the world to give the arab muslims Israel and make the Jews their slaves once again.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 21, 2015)

You mus


Hossfly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You must be the most ignorant poster on this board.  There is nothing new about the word Jewry, you idiot. I understand why you post nonsense.  You really have't a clue.  There is nothing antisemitic about the word Jewry.  What a fool.

*"The American Council for World Jewry"*

*American Council For World Jewry*


*From the Cleveland Jewish News*

*Netanyahu only a representative of world Jewry*

"Netanyahu only a representative of world Jewry - Cleveland Jewish News Marcy Oster


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mus
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> ...


I know that shit-for-brains. I was mocking Sealybobo's use of the non-word "Jewy."  Get hep, peeple.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mus
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> ...


You need a new pair of reading glasses, Mr. S.  You are acting like an ignoramus.  He didn't type JEWRY.  He said JEWY.  Naturally you lap up all the nonsense that the anti-Semites say.  Must be a Muslim trait.  Maybe it's time for the Muslim propaganda outfit you work for to give you a few days off.  You have been working your tail off and need a little rest.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe you should ask the Hasbara to give you a day off.  I am an American, I don't work for Muslims or Jews, Unlike you.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Maybe you should ask the Hasbara to give you a day off.  I am an American, I don't work for Muslims or Jews, Unlike you.


Racist!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No I want to separate them. The clearly will never get along.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mus
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> ...



I did say it in a sarcastic way. Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Maybe you should ask the Hasbara to give you a day off.  I am an American, I don't work for Muslims or Jews, Unlike you.



No shit! I'm Greek american and I don't give 2 shits about Greece. African americans don't care about Africa. German americans didn't side with hitler and Japanese americans didn't side with Japan during ww2.

But Jews seem more loyal to Israel then america. 

I like Jews but they do act very jewy.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should ask the Hasbara to give you a day off.  I am an American, I don't work for Muslims or Jews, Unlike you.
> ...


As long as you don't start acting greesy.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 21, 2015)

Hoss is loyal to Israel, the brain washing was successful.  Couldn't give a rat's ass about America if Israel's interests are threatened.


----------



## toastman (Feb 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should ask the Hasbara to give you a day off.  I am an American, I don't work for Muslims or Jews, Unlike you.
> ...





montelatici said:


> Hoss is loyal to Israel, the brain washing was successful.  Couldn't give a rat's ass about America if Israel's interests are threatened.


My God you're so full of shit. Hoss served in the U.S army. Did you?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2015)

toastman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Yeah, that's a U.S.Army helicoptor in my avatar.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2015)

toastman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Fuck no my life is too valuable to die for israel or america if its for oil or so Pepsi can feel safe selling their products in the middle east.

I would have enlisted for ww2 or 9 11 but I'm glad I didn't enlist after 9 11 because bush sent our boys to die in Iraq for some bullshit.


----------



## toastman (Feb 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I was asking the question to the dumbass clown Monti who claims that Hoss doesn't give a rats ass about America.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mus
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> ...







 Is that like I.S. is just a representative of world islam, or would you prefer Boko, A.Q., hamas, fatah or any of the many ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST groups out there. So many that it must be the way all muslims are............


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Maybe you should ask the Hasbara to give you a day off.  I am an American, I don't work for Muslims or Jews, Unlike you.






 Next you will be telling everyone that you are the king of Scotland.    We have seen your personal site that shows you to be as much a muslim as Arafat was


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You mus
> ...


My jewy friend stopped over last night and said " can you believe some people believe isis do what they do because we treat them badly. You don't believe that too do you?" I explained to him like the blacks in american hoods our treatment of them absolutely has something to do with it.

But if they were in power we wouldn't like everything they do. Not everyone is going to like the people in charge and like black america Arabs are not innocent. Yes we need to be more fair but they need to change too. But will either if we continue to treat them like 2nd class citizens? Maybe we need to ask them what they need to stop doing what they do.


----------



## Politico (Feb 22, 2015)

Where is the graphic part?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 And your excuse falls at the start when you see that many muslims from western nations are going to fight for IS. Is giving them an education, free health care and free money treating them wrongly ?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



They see we treat their brothers badly I guess? I don't get it either to be honest. 

The worst thing we did was wrongfully invade Iraq. But I agree with you. I know Greece doesn't like america but as a Greek american I side with america.

Even if we wronfully invaded Greece I wouldnt go fight for Greece.

I bet it has to do with religion. I bet their faith has something to do with it. Another reason I don't like religions.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...







 So giving them everything they want while ignoring what is happening in some islamonazi hellhole is making well educated muslims take up weapons and murder innocent people in as barbaric a manner as possible is how they perceive what is happening. And here am I an millions of others who thought it was just the Islamic culture coming to the fore.

 Was it !, after they fired on innocent unarmed American citizens working in Kuwait and then threatened to create problems for the worlds oil supplies.

 At the moment Greece does not like anyone, and the rest of Europe are getting very heavy with them. Lets see what happens when they default on the agreements they have made ?

Yes it is religion, one of the most evil and vile cults ever to be invented is behind it all. When they have it as a religious command to kill all the unbelievers and take their land then you know there are going to be problems. Time to wake up to what islam is doing all over the world and put an end to their creeping cancer.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Is that how you feel about African american culture? Are they just violent by nature or are they a product of their environment?

Do Muslim americans want to kill non Muslim americans and if so what should we do about Muslims in america?

I really want to know your answers please.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





 It is their culture because they are the same the world over, we have the same problems with Africans in the UK. It all started with the civil rights movement and the left wing apologies for slavery

 Yes they do as shown by the Army captain that ran amok, the answer is to ban islam and muslims from the west. Then surround them inside a steel wall so they cant get out and spread their violence in the west


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 22, 2015)

sealybobo,  et al,

This is a trick question.



sealybobo said:


> Is that how you feel about African american culture? Are they just violent by nature or are they a product of their environment?
> 
> Do Muslim americans want to kill non Muslim americans and if so what should we do about Muslims in america?
> 
> I really want to know your answers please.


*(COMMENT)*

This question paints these groups in broad brush strokes.  Neither group is 100% violent.

However the insinuation of the "product of their environment" defense is a mitigating factor; and not a cause in itself.   Not every Muslim is a terrorist.  Not every African American is violent.  

This is a dangerous question.  This is an emotional question that will ignite misunderstanding.

We should avoid it.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## fanger (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Challenger (Feb 22, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> sealybobo,  et al,
> 
> This is a trick question.
> 
> ...



I understand where you are coming from, but would point out that avoiding the question merely enables those who spread propaganda for their own agendas on both "sides" to reinforce false stereotypes. Only by daring to touch the third rail; through open and honest discussion, can we get out of the mess we're in at the moment.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 22, 2015)

fanger said:


>



Thought for a moment it was our Alison Weir, the historian.  Thanks for sharing; a brave and principled woman (cue the usual cries of "ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDIST!" from some quarters ) I know how she feels; ours was a similar journey to discover the reality behind the decades old web of Zionist Hasbara that had duped us in the West, and continues to dupe many even now.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 22, 2015)

From over this side of the pond, we have another intrepid traveller who went to see for himself. I've read his book; well worth the read if you can get hold of it. If not, hopefully you can get this over there:


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 22, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> sealybobo,  et al,
> 
> This is a trick question.
> 
> ...


Its why I asked. The people who think all Muslims want to kill non Muslims and who think they are inherently evil probably think the same thing about African americans. I also wanted to point out that Muslims are violent towards us at least in part because of how we treat them.  I'm not making excuses for either just trying to understand why.

And people who say they are just evil are wrong. 

Not saying we're to blame. At least not completely.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2015)

Challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Aren't you leaving something out, such as Alison Weir writing articles for David Duke's website?  It seems that the NeoNazis and the Leftists are quite a team today.

Stop The ISM


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2015)

Challenger said:


> From over this side of the pond, we have another intrepid traveller who went to see for himself. I've read his book; well worth the read if you can get hold of it. If not, hopefully you can get this over there:





Challenger said:


> From over this side of the pond, we have another intrepid traveller who went to see for himself. I've read his book; well worth the read if you can get hold of it. If not, hopefully you can get this over there:




There have been individuals who don't think as you do who have also visited and have seen things differently.  One case in mind is a Pakistani Muslim whose idea had changed once he visited Israel.  There have been others like him.

A Muslim in a Jewish Land


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 22, 2015)

sealybobo,  _et al,_

This is a question on a subject with no definitive answers.  Inherently evil:  What are the prospects?

A 2002 study found that a particular variation of a gene predicted antisocial behavior in men who were mistreated as children. The gene controls whether we produce an enzyme called monoamine oxidase A (MAOA), which at low levels has been linked to aggression in mice. The researchers found that boys who were neglected and who possessed a variation of the gene that produced low levels of MAOA were more likely to develop antisocial personality disorder, commit crimes and grow up to have a violent disposition. But those living in a similar environment who produced more of the enzyme rarely developed these problems.  (Scientific American)​


sealybobo said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo,  et al,
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

There are so many things that we simply do not know. 

*Monoamine oxidase A gene (MAOA) predicts behavioral aggression following provocation*
Monoamine oxidase A gene (MAOA) has earned the nickname “warrior gene” because it has been linked to aggression in observational and survey-based studies. However, no controlled experimental studies have tested whether the warrior gene actually drives behavioral manifestations of these tendencies. We report an experiment, synthesizing work in psychology and behavioral economics, which demonstrates that aggression occurs with greater intensity and frequency as provocation is experimentally manipulated upwards, especially among low activity MAOA (MAOA-L) subjects. In this study, subjects paid to punish those they believed had taken money from them by administering varying amounts of unpleasantly hot (spicy) sauce to their opponent. There is some evidence of a main effect for genotype and some evidence for a gene by environment interaction, such that MAOA is less associated with the occurrence of aggression in a low provocation condition, but significantly predicts such behavior in a high provocation situation. This new evidence for genetic influences on aggression and punishment behavior complicates characterizations of humans as “altruistic” punishers and supports theories of cooperation that propose mixed strategies in the population. It also suggests important implications for the role of individual variance in genetic factors contributing to everyday behaviors and decisions.  (Proceedings of the National Academy of Science of the United States)​We don't always know or understand the "provocation" factors that lead to aggressive behaviors.  The MAOA Gene Expression is also known to enhance certain characteristics more commonly known as the “Machiavellian genotype."  But to this point, what we can say is that there is insufficient evidence to say for sure that certain psychopathic behaviors are a product of genetic predisposition.   And this precludes us from suggesting that Muslims have clusters of humans with abnormal psychopathic behaviors related to genetic causes.  

However, we have noticed that psychopathic behaviors do cluster.  Psychiatrists call Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD) and Antisocial Personality Disorder (ASPD) Cluster B disorders.  Cluster B personality types DON”T change. Unlike other forms of mental illness such as depression and anxiety, talk therapy and medication do not work for Cluster B types.   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > From over this side of the pond, we have another intrepid traveller who went to see for himself. I've read his book; well worth the read if you can get hold of it. If not, hopefully you can get this over there:
> ...



About the author. 

"Dr. Syed was strongly affiliated with Zionism and openly promoted himself as a Muslim Zionist. His close friend was the eminent Israeli journalist Ari Busse. Ari's strong pro zionist views were reflected in Dr. Syed's writings. Ari Busse now runs Dr Syeds Muslim World Today and Paktoday.com."

Tashbih Sayyed - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

He was on the board of "Jihad Watch" a Zionist Electronic Intifafda

Good source Hoss.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 22, 2015)

Challenger said:


> From over this side of the pond, we have another intrepid traveller who went to see for himself. I've read his book; well worth the read if you can get hold of it. If not, hopefully you can get this over there:


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Of course he is a good source because he was not an anti-Israel poster like you are, Mr. S.  I think it kills Muslims like Mr. S. when another Muslim stands up for Israel.  There have been others who have visited Israel and think the same as Dr. Syed, but Mr. S. doesn't want to hear about that.  The bottom line is that Mr. S. wants to see his Muslim brethren take over Israel and rule it just like they are doing in the other Midfdle East countries.  He thinks he is fooling everyone here.


----------



## theliq (Feb 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > From over this side of the pond, we have another intrepid traveller who went to see for himself. I've read his book; well worth the read if you can get hold of it. If not, hopefully you can get this over there:
> ...


1 out of 500 Million plus, is NO BIG SHAKES Hoss........."One Swallow does not make a Summer" your loyal friend and educator...... steve,ever living,ever faithful,ever sure....Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 22, 2015)

The interesting thing is that Americans don't even see the same versions of movies that the rest of the world sees.  Any mildly anti-zionist movies or parts of movies are just not marketed or the Zionist leaning Hollywood financiers force the removal of those parts of movies.  It is not surprising that most Americans have a completely different view of the conflict.


Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You really don't get it, do you.  I have no Muslim brethren.  I am a Christian and an American that believes in fairness. You are a crazy Zionist that believes that the Christians and Muslims of Palestine deserved to be evicted from their homes by European colonists and support the continued occupation, oppression and murder of these same people.  
I felt the same about the non-whites in South Africa when they were being oppressed by the whites. 

As I have always said, now that a two-state solution is no longer possible, I support the creation of a secular, democratic state where all the people of Palestine are equal under the law.  If you can't get that through your thick racist skull, up your's.


----------



## theliq (Feb 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


She has NO reason to speak anything but the truth Hoss.........she has NO AXE to grind......She is merely stating the facts and the Zionist Terrorists deception to the US and the rest of us...........Hoss,Stop reacting in this way,when someone speaks the truth and facts,about Israeli behaviour......She speaks what the world knows clearly and with revulsion..........Israelis/Zionists are NOT CLEAN SKINS......the have a motive of Hate and Destruction of the Palestinians.........Stop telling me that Jews are somehow Prefect.......I have never seen you criticize the Banality of Israeli/Zionist Anger,Aggression and Murderous intent EVER..........There is a Law,The Law of Truth.......get with the programme and Stop your uneducated prose on this matter...You are an Intelligent Man...Stop behaving like someone with NO EDUCATION.........steve


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Baldedash, Steve. There are a bunch of anti-Semites on here who actually care nothing about the Arabs and are using them to show their own hatred against the Jews every days.  We even have Arabs posting here although they wouldn't tell you that they are Arabs.  I thought you were smarter than that, Steve.  It looks like I was wrong about you.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The interesting thing is that Americans don't even see the same versions of movies that the rest of the world sees.  Any mildly anti-zionist movies or parts of movies are just not marketed or the Zionist leaning Hollywood financiers force the removal of those parts of movies.  It is not surprising that most Americans have a completely different view of the conflict.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> ...


With Mr. S. posting night and day every day like a rabid dog, I wonder what part of the Middle East his roots come from -- maybe Egypt.  You can tell me  you are anything you like to.  I, and I am sure many of the readers, will not believe you the way your carry on.  Keep on trying to fool everyone.  It is very entertaining especially the part where you say you support a secular government for everyone.  A little taqiyya goes a long way, especially when you know that if everyone was included, the Muslims would overwhelm everyone eventually and those who are non Muslims can become the dhimmis.

Today at 8:07 PM#185


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


You are forgetting those Muslims who are for Israel.  Why not sign up on this and be their friend, Steve?  You can do it if you try. 

Muslims Who Love Jews and Support Israel Facebook


----------



## theliq (Feb 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Thanks,but I know on both sides do this,but most identify which side they bat for......I try to be even handed as much as possible........I know your passion on the subject but I feel alone when wanting a peaceful solution for both sides.....most are tied up in self interest.......to a greater or lesser degree........

I never confessed to being smart at all......that WAS YOUR OPINION Hoss,I rarely disappoint Hoss,and I doubt if you are wrong most of the time about me,LOL.

Keep Well but Even Handed Hoss.............steve......as for Muslims for Israel,they would be only a drop in a bucket.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 22, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> sealybobo,  _et al,_
> 
> This is a question on a subject with no definitive answers.  Inherently evil:  What are the prospects?
> 
> ...



Thanks. This also reminds me of mob mentality. People who you may never imagine could be violent become violent when they are in a mob.

Also remember that last war movie that brad Pitt was in? The one kid who never even shot a gun ended up becoming a killer.

Or a normal man goes to war and ends up raping a Vietnamese woman.

Or the movie about Abu grave where the soldier was appauled how the prisoners were being treated and by the end of the movie he became one of the abusers.

I guess until we are in their shoes its hard to say what we would do.


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2015)

Australians hate radical Muslims

do not post a thread saying Ausralians  appove  shit like this OP

Australians hate  bloody jihadist Islamists!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


That's OK, Steve.  If I gave you a thousand Muslim groups who said they were for Israel, you would still say they are wrong or it's a drop in the bucket.  Long ago my mind was made up that you weren't evenhanded yourself especially since you never were interested in what was going on in the rest of the Middle East.  Like some of the other posters it is all about Israel and Palestine for you, no matter how many people are being murdered elsewhere..


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > From over this side of the pond, we have another intrepid traveller who went to see for himself. I've read his book; well worth the read if you can get hold of it. If not, hopefully you can get this over there:
> ...



There are 1500 Syrians who tell a far different story than Weir or Thomas including one who received a titanium jaw replacement:

BBC News - Israeli hospital rebuilds injured Syrian man s face


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



wrong answer. I asked where the anti semtism from before the atate of Israel?  What excuse did pigs like you use to target Jews when there wasn't an Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yup, like I said, I've yet to meet an "anti zionist" who isn't a flaming antisemite.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Maybe you should ask the Hasbara to give you a day off.  I am an American, I don't work for Muslims or Jews, Unlike you.


Ya right. 

But from your avatar it's clear you need to be locked up in an insane asylum.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yes but you would die for those 72 virgin donkeys if asked to.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should ask the Hasbara to give you a day off.  I am an American, I don't work for Muslims or Jews, Unlike you.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


How about this source. Id say its straight for  the horse's mouth:


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Or this one:


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Nothing to leave out. She didn't write anything for David Duke's website according to your own so called "source".


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > From over this side of the pond, we have another intrepid traveller who went to see for himself. I've read his book; well worth the read if you can get hold of it. If not, hopefully you can get this over there:
> ...



I've no doubt. Israeli Hasbara is very effective. I not he never went to Gaza or the West bank to get the view from both sides.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Wow, 320 of them. Impressive.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Don't want the answer, don't ask the question. The truth hurts doesn't it?


----------



## theliq (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I thought this thread was about Israel and Palestine.........you are talking a  Muslims bloke  liking Jews,(this is not New or News, Muslims and Jews have been getting along for centuries)........there you are referring  in your prose about ONE GUY not 10's 100's or 1000's Hoss,your argument is so ridiculous putting it mildly,it beggars belief.

I am really the only poster that wants Peace between Israel and Palestine.......your and others crocodile tears are pathetic,You want to talk about other murderous goings on in other parts of the Middle East and  worldwide, PM me anytime for my opinion and thoughts.                                     

But I doubt you or the other Zionist Trash on here give a Fuck about other Arabs..........Your and others concern IS REALLY FCUKING INSULTING,BEING AS THE WAY YOU TREAT<SPEAK OF <DEHUMANIZE<REVILE Palestinians inparticular and Muslims generally.......Not only are you + Jewish lobby acting like  HYPOCRITES BUT YOU ARE ACTING LIKE A COMPLETE PACK OF CNUTS...............as if you care one iota about Muslims,Arabs or Palestinians........... On this threat it takes me all my time just to explain what the Zionist Trash are up to........

.I have no problem with Jews but Zionist Terrorists that is a totally different thing all together.
Hoss stop making assumptions about me.....because you are wrong,and it makes you look like the rest of your Possee....A COMPLETE CNUT.

Your friend steve


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

The 21:21 mark says it all. Those who died in the holocaust would be aghast to see their own now doing the same thing to others.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I think it was because of Jews attitudes. Not even talking about the hessidic ones. I'm talking about moderate normal Jews. I have noticed every Jew I've ever known to be  opinionated greedy arrogant rude selfish and they always think people are picking on them because they are Jewish.

Other than that I like them. I'm Greek. We have a saying. Greeks are just like Jews only without the money. Lol


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Hamas aren't just another Islamic death cult?? Is it because they're currently focused on murdering Jews that you wish to ignore them? Fatah renounced violence and Israel negotiated; Hamas massacred them. It is the same conflict; radical Islam against the world. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



So it's only Israelis you hate but it's not about Jews?? Uh-huh! So it's those damned 10% Israeli Arabs and Christians you want dead!! Why didn't you say so?? 

Mazel Tov!!! 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 23, 2015)

"Threaten them sometimes"....who what? Where in the video interview is there a threat to injure them?? It's "little additions" like that which give it away as sheer and utter crap. Pal kids walking home from school because it FINISHED EARLY??? What? Just as a Camera Crew is set up nearby? lmao

What a load of codswallop!!!I have little respect for the ABC bias even though I like their news programs as a rule. Some are so biased they're comical!!

Oh: and Carr's a conceited fool!!

Greg


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



No they're not. they are a legitimate resistance movement against the Zionist occupation and oppression of their people. As I've said before their military wing are certainly not saints, but are no worse than their Zionist enemies. Fatah renounced violence and tried to negotiate in good faith, the Zionists screwed them over and they're now returning to violence, so ultimately who was right?

As for radical Islam, you may have a point, but we in the West "sowed the wind" in that respect, we shouldn't bitch when we "reap the whirlwind".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The 21:21 mark says it all. Those who died in the holocaust would be aghast to see their own now doing the same thing to others.


You either don't enough about the holocaust, the or someone has filled your head with lies.  It's the Arabs that want to commit a second holocaust in the Jews, but have failed.

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Is that why the Jews are the most philanthropic people in this country, you Greek Nazi?

It is interesting but not unusual that many ethnicities and nationalities that at some point adopted Nazism or sided with the Nazis, such as the Irish, such as the Greeks or Irish still have quite a few anti Semetic holdouts in their communities.  Bad habits are hard to break.

SS songs and antisemitism the week Golden Dawn turned openly Nazi World news The Guardian


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 23, 2015)

skye said:


> Australians hate radical Muslims
> 
> do not post a thread saying Ausralians  appove  shit like this OP
> 
> Australians hate  bloody jihadist Islamists!



Are you Australian or an American?  I know you call President Obama "our president?"  I'm confused.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo,  _et al,_
> ...



Are you kidding me?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 23, 2015)

Man, this thread is full of


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



_"Is that why the Jews are the most philanthropic people in this country,"
_
Philanthropic to Israel, not to America or Americans.

"In the coming weeks, the Forward will publish a series of articles reporting the results of its investigation. The Forward can now describe a Jewish apparatus that, despite extensive rhetoric about the importance of Jewish education,* still dedicates the largest share of its donor dollars to Israel-related causes.* It’s an apparatus that benefits massively from the U.S. federal government and many state and local governments, in the form of hundreds of millions of dollars in government grants, billions in tax-deductible donations and billions more in program fees paid for with government funds.

Read more: 26 Billion Bucks The Jewish Charity Industry Uncovered Forward.com


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The 21:21 mark says it all. Those who died in the holocaust would be aghast to see their own now doing the same thing to others.
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo,  et al,
> ...






 Does that include admitting that left wing uncontrolled mass immigration was the wrong thing to do and that we need to remove the unproductive immigrants from our lands before civil unrest breaks out. When the left wing politicians admit that they were wrong and should have exercised better control over the immigrant numbers and type of immigrant.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





 We don't need to cry anything as you have just proven that it is islamonazi propaganda by claiming that Zionist ( still waiting for the definition) hasbara has duped the west. When the reality is that ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and LIES have duped the left wing morons in the west


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I'm not religious at all and I can tell you if or when I don't like Jews its because of their behavior not because of their religion. When they whine. When they are hypocritical or cheap or stubborn or opinionated etc. My dislike of Jewish culture or people is from observing them or after talking to them. I don't hate them I just maybe don't like them.
> 
> I don't think I'm saying this right because I don't dislike Jews but they can be annoying and act jewy. Lol



I'd say you've made yourself perfectly clear, BooBoo.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo,  et al,
> ...






 Never met an African American and heard what they believe in, but I have met many thousands of muslims  and heard what they believe in. I have heard them preach racism, religious intolerance, homophobia, terrorism and violence as the means to gain the upper hand. I heard a peer of the realm threaten to invade the houses of parliament with 5,000 muslims if he could not get his own way


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






 What about the muslim zhakat that is spent on the imam's personal charity, mostly going to the terrorist groups killing Christians in the west


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...






 Only if you are a brainwashed neo Marxist stooge


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



...and here's a prime example of one of those duped or who works for those doing the duping.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

I get it.  Phoney is actually Otto the Nazirene.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



I don't like any religion and I agree they are the worse. And I believe they want to breed enough Muslims and convert enough americans that they become the majority. This is why we have to wise people up that god is not real. Do you see what belief in god can do to people?

You can't stop it. If people like the newer hipper Islam and convert what you gonna do about it? In fact I'm changing from atheist to Islam. Until you admit gods made up I'm a Muslim.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






 Then you are an enemy of decency and humanity


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Not decency but humanity, maybe.  It just dawned on me today.  I never said there was no god.  I said you guys have never met him.  I'm calling bullshit on your story, the Muslims, the Mormons, the Jews.  Same as the Greeks, Egyptian, African and Babylonian Gods that came before.  All made up. 

I'm saying your stories don't add up.  God never talked to your ancestors.  And to tell someone they'll go to hell if they don't believe may have worked on my very uneducated and superstitious grandmother but not me.  And maybe it hasn't gone completely out of fashion to belong to one of the 4 - 7 religions but I seriously doubt that any of you are decent just because you believe in santa, jeshua, juju or god.  

So there may be a god or creator of the universe.  I'm saying he doesn't care about you. No heaven.  Maybe he exists, but he doesn't give a fuck if you believe in him.  That's a cult in your head fool.  

But if anything, I would think good is better than bad.  So if a god cared about anything, its that you are good.  So be good if you are afraid of a god.  And why do you need to be afraid of hell in order to be good?  What's wrong with you is what I want to know.  Are you a decent person?  Apparently not if you believe people who don't believe what you do burn in hell for eternity.  Your ancestors who invented this cult were sick men but it was very effective.  Pretty sick if you ask me.  But to think that any of these man made up churches got it right?  You'd have to be brainwashed, which most christians are.  Wishful thinking.  Fear of the unknown.  Born into it or sad and they need something to believe in.  Its really pathetic.  Its holding the entire race back.  Luckily atheisms numbers are growing.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

_“I’m sorry if my insensitivity towards your beliefs offends you. But guess what – your religious wars, jihads, crusades, inquisitions, censoring of free speech, brainwashing of children, forcing girls into underage marriages, female genital mutilation, stoning, pederasty, homophobia and rejection of science and reason offend me. So I guess we’re even.” 

_


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You're a Jew hating pig, that's all you are.  

*19 of 53 on Chronicle of Philanthropy survey are Jewish, though less than one quarter of money given goes to overtly Jewish causes.*


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Nope.  Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Islamism.  

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Australians hate radical Muslims
> ...




Just stay confused.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



although this has nothing to do with Israel Palestine and is just another pathetic attempt at deflection, I don't mind admitting that the UK couldn't function without immigrants,

"Concern about the economic impact of immigration has centred on two areas: the effect foreigners have on native workers’ wages and employment; and the extent to which immigrants, in particular those from countries within the European Union who are free to move around at will, take from a system to which they have contributed little. Research by Christian Dustmann of University College London and Tommaso Frattini of the University of Milan focuses on the second.

By calculating European immigrants’ share of the cost of government spending and their contribution to government revenues, the scholars estimate that between 1995 and 2011 the *migrants made a positive contribution of more than £4 billion ($6.4 billion) to Britain, * compared with an overall negative contribution of £591 billion for native Britons. Between 2001 and 2011, the net fiscal contribution of recent arrivals from the eastern European countries that have joined the EU since 2004 has amounted to almost £5 billion. Even during the worst years of the financial crisis, in 2007-11, they made a net contribution of almost £2 billion to British public finances. Migrants from other European countries chipped in £8.6 billion." Immigration What have the immigrants ever done for us The Economist

"Thinktank warns stricter immigration rules could hit service after stats show 11% of all staff and 26% of doctors are non-British" Figures show extent of NHS reliance on foreign nationals Society The Guardian

Immigrants, wherever they come from, are rarely unproductive. This is a fascist UKIP myth bandied about by both closet and overt racist morons.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

So, because God promised Israel to Jews..who just happen to STILL deny and shun His Son, Jesus........ that means they can torture and murder anyone that steps foot in Israel and get all gestopoish?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I present a fact from a Jewish magazine:

"The Forward can now describe a Jewish apparatus that, despite extensive rhetoric about the importance of Jewish education,* still dedicates the largest share of its donor dollars to Israel-related causes."
*
and I am a "Jew hating pig"?  You do understand what "overtly" means.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So, because God promised Israel to Jews..who just happen to STILL deny and shun His Son, Jesus........ that means they can torture and murder anyone that steps foot in Israel and get all gestopoish?



You know that CBS reporter who just died in a car crash? He caught on tape Israel soldiers treating Palestinians the same way germans picked on Jews in ww2 movies.

I just don't like seeing Jews be hypothetical.  I don't know how else to say it it doesn't make them look good. But Jews are famous for acting jewy and then crying anti semetic if we call them on it. Not saying I hate Jews I don't. I just don't think they are gods chosen people let's just put it that way.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Its like they use illegals in america. They want the cheap labor probably need the help and use it to lower wages.

Luckily our immigrants are mostly Mexican and chinese


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

So where were these tough assed Jews when Hitler was around?

Sorry, that sounds bad, but I seriously want to know. Millions of Jews killed...and most were guarded but maybe a dozen guards.  Hundreds of them. Little gang of guards. They may have died attempting a coup, but at least they died trying. Did any?

I'd like to see someone like Hitler nowadays try to do to them what they did. BIG surprise, methinks.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

And for the record....the vid was not queasy. I don't consider 15 year olds or 17 years olds "children". They are men.
Young men, but still past the "child" name. Five year olds and 12 year olds..thats another whole kettle of fish. 
But with that said....small CHILDREN in 'Nam didn't hesitate to throw rocks either...with a grenade attached to it.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So where were these tough assed Jews when Hitler was around?
> Sorry, that sounds bad, but I seriously want to know...



Yanno Gracie, it sounds downright Nazi-ish. Whole countries with real armies were overrun in days or weeks. Unarmed Jewish civilians were rounded up from these countries and transported to concentration camps. I don't believe you lack knowledge in the matter but rather you lack humanity,


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

Is this too young?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So where were these tough assed Jews when Hitler was around?
> ...



But, you enjoy and support actions against the Palestinians by the IDF. Is Gaza that much different than the Warsaw Ghetto?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So where were these tough assed Jews when Hitler was around?
> ...


I know it sounds that way. Figured some folks would consider me as having a lack of humanity. But it isn't in my genetic makeup to "go" without a fight. I know there were Jewish fighters that did exactly that, but not nearly enough.
I also don't need to explain myself to you. Think what you will. Sometimes speaking out loud what one is wondering can get one in deep shit with judges who automatically assume. So be it.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Is this too young?


That guy needs a hole in his head. Fucking bully asshole.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Nope. But saying so gets ya labeled.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

I wonder when Israel will start forcing Palestinians to wear a patch on the front of their clothing.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I wonder when Israel will start forcing Palestinians to wear a patch on the front of their clothing.


You're talking nonsense, Gracie.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder when Israel will start forcing Palestinians to wear a patch on the front of their clothing.
> ...



Hoss is the epitome of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder when Israel will start forcing Palestinians to wear a patch on the front of their clothing.
> ...


How? From the vids I saw, they are treating those people the same way they were treated.
Maybe it just pisses me off to see little children being thrown around by grown men in military gear.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

The australian report also showed kids trying to go to school and having to be protected. Shades of yesteryear.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


In many instances, the cameramen are Palestinian and the don't roll the cameras until the soldiers grab the kids. What they don't show is the shower of rocks the kids were throwing before that. The Pallywood photographers are good at that.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



As I said the epitome of cognitive dissonance.  It's the cameras that are lying. LOL


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ... This is why we have to wise people up that god is not real... In fact I'm changing from atheist to Islam. Until you admit gods made up I'm a Muslim.





sealybobo said:


> Not decency but humanity, maybe.  It just dawned on me today.  I never said there was no god...





sealybobo said:


> But Jews are famous for acting jewy and then crying anti semetic if we call them on it. Not saying I hate Jews I don't...



I have quoted 3 of your most recent posts on this thread. In the first you state that "god is not real." In the second you claim to have "never said there was no god."
In the third you claim not to hate Jews while simultaneously spewing your hate for Jews.
Yanno, I believe you are far too stupid to know just how stupid you are but your posts betray you and are typical of the anti-Israel/anti-Jew cabal on this board.
Thanks for playing.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Hoss clearly stated it is the work of the cameramen that is fraudulent (not the cameras) and therefore it is _*you*_ who is lying.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

This Jew is part of the cabal too.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



It is you that is full of shit.  The cameraman happens to be under the direction of the ABC and is probably Australian.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


 
You now have the opportunity to repost anything of mine in which I express any enjoyment at the tragedy which has played out since the Arabs first rejected peaceful coexistence with the newly reestablished Jewish Homeland. Failing to do so (and you will fail) will establish once again the sophistry that fuels the anti-Israel movement and the mendacious nature of those who populate it.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Saying things like "So where were these tough assed Jews when Hitler was around? Sorry, that sounds bad, but I seriously want to know..." or "I wonder when Israel will start forcing Palestinians to wear a patch on the front of their clothing" certainly will get you labeled and for good reason.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



And is somehow incapable of having a political agenda?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

You mean when Europeans evicted the Christians and Muslims from their homes in Palestine?  What were those Europeans doing in Palestine?  There is nothing mendacious about criticizing the Zionist colonial project.  The Zionist colonial project was the evil.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

Looked to me like the documentary was filmed BY Australians..including the cameramen. They may have had Palestinian interpreters but the filming still shows grown men manhandling CHILDREN. Ok, so they were throwing rocks. Big deal. If they were throwing grenades or molotav cocktails, then I could understand the anger. If it were a hundred children throwing stones all at once, I could understand the anger and results. The point is, they are doing to Palestinians the SAME THING that was done to THEM by Nazi's. What's next? Patches? Burning their homes? Hauling them to some camp?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



What you don't understand is that most westerners do not buy the Zionist bullshit.  Australians included as well as many if not the majority of white Christian Americans, like myself.  We don't buy it.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Ok. But it still won't shut me up in speaking out loud thoughts I have wondered about. Concerning myself what a stranger on the net think of me is not my main priority. Understanding IS.

Grown assed men do NOT put 5 year olds in prison in shackles or beat them up or raid their homes in the middle of the night and drag them away from their parents. Well..I guess they do in Israel.

And that woman. Oy. "Israel was promised to us BY GOD". Yeah. The one they continue to deny that sent the messiah. That gives them leeway to do unto others what was done unto them. Right?

What happened to "never again"? Oh. Wait. Never again to THEM, but its AOK to others.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

And I guess the ex soldier that admitted what they did is really a palestinian that is lying too, eh?


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You completely misunderstand me, Gracie. It is my most fervent wish that Nazis continue to spew their hate here and for 2 very good reasons:
1) They are a reminder to all of how an otherwise modern, sophisticated, civil population became intoxicated by what Hitler was selling and
2) I prefer Nazis out in the open.
Thank You.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



What you don't understand is that you don't speak for "most westerners" but we do buy the truth which is why the vast majority of the non-Muslim World (and much of the Muslim World) pays only lip service to Pallywood.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not a nazi. But, think what you will.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm not a nazi. But, think what you will.


 
Yes you are Gracie but think what you will.


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


You DO NOT speak for most Westerners.


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm not a nazi. But, think what you will.



You are a very deranged Jew hating Nazi. But at least you are honest about it.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

Speaking of Nazis.....another one has been caught.
BBC News - Ex-SS medic 94 charged over Auschwitz deaths

Too bad he is too old. Maybe they can poke a couple of million small holes in him not to kill him just yet but to make him feel the prick all those he murdered before he goes to hell.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a nazi. But, think what you will.
> ...


Find any post of mine where it says I hate jews. Shall I wait? Nah. It would take forever because I have never uttered such a thing.

Fuck you.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


 
I already quoted your Nazi-ish posts, Gracie and you were more than proud of them. One need not say "I hate jews" to be a goose-stepper and you can't put those worms back in the can.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> This Jew is part of the cabal too.


Why not?  Many of them are Leftists and would like to see the Jews in Israel lie down for the Arabs to take over..

Jewish Voice for Peace Takes Off Its Mask - Commentary Magazine Commentary Magazine?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

You are insane. Flat out crazy. I have never hated Jews. I asked a question I am sure many have thought about, and had the balls to say it out loud.  Don't like it? Tough.

I refuse to battle with a moron. On iggie you go.


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> You are insane. Flat out crazy. I have never hated Jews. I asked a question I am sure many have thought about, and had the balls to say it out loud.  Don't like it? Tough.
> 
> I refuse to battle with a moron. On iggie you go.


If you don't hate Jews, then change the way you post when talking about them. That simple.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > This Jew is part of the cabal too.
> ...


I am not familiar with all the history, that I admit. But at least you are decent enough to explain things without labeling me something I am not.
So I will ask you, hossfly. Who was there first? Arabs? Jews? What is the argument between the two factors where children are used to browbeat? No child..jewish or palestinian...should ever be abused over some power struggle. And that is what pissed me off about that vid. They are children.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

toastman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You are insane. Flat out crazy. I have never hated Jews. I asked a question I am sure many have thought about, and had the balls to say it out loud.  Don't like it? Tough.
> ...


On iggie you go too. Oh, and fuck you too toastman.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> You are insane. Flat out crazy. I have never hated Jews. I asked a question I am sure many have thought about, and had the balls to say it out loud.  Don't like it? Tough.
> 
> I refuse to battle with a moron. On iggie you go.



I guess that's just your way of dealing with the truth about yourself.
Saying things like "So where were these tough assed Jews when Hitler was around..." or "I wonder when Israel will start forcing Palestinians to wear a patch on the front of their clothing" certainly will get you labeled Nazi and for good reason.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Huh? You've been posting your rage (at Jews) throughout this thread and only NOW do you admit you are ignorant of the facts? Perhaps BEFORE you open your fat, ignorant trap again you should know something about those you so blithely trash. Idiot.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 23, 2015)

toastman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You are insane. Flat out crazy. I have never hated Jews. I asked a question I am sure many have thought about, and had the balls to say it out loud.  Don't like it? Tough.
> ...


 
You know people like that just can't help themselves.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So, because God promised Israel to Jews..who just happen to STILL deny and shun His Son, Jesus........ that means they can torture and murder anyone that steps foot in Israel and get all gestopoish?



Queen Isabella, the inquisition is over.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You present anti semtism and demonization of Jews and Israel, PIG.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So, because God promised Israel to Jews..who just happen to STILL deny and shun His Son, Jesus........ that means they can torture and murder anyone that steps foot in Israel and get all gestopoish?
> ...


'Splain.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So, because God promised Israel to Jews..who just happen to STILL deny and shun His Son, Jesus........ that means they can torture and murder anyone that steps foot in Israel and get all gestopoish?
> ...



Well, judging by your posts it's obvious that G-d intentionally puts fucked up, ignorant, bigoted assholes like you on this planet to make it a challenge for the rest of humanity to see if they'll sink to your level.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Go get some "aducasion", bitch. It's no wonder that anti semtism and ignorance always go hand in hand.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So where were these tough assed Jews when Hitler was around?
> 
> Sorry, that sounds bad, but I seriously want to know. Millions of Jews killed...and most were guarded but maybe a dozen guards.  Hundreds of them. Little gang of guards. They may have died attempting a coup, but at least they died trying. Did any?
> 
> I'd like to see someone like Hitler nowadays try to do to them what they did. BIG surprise, methinks.



Keep showing how ignorant and stupid the average antisemite is.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I don't even bother talking about the old testament. That books clearly a fairytale.

I'm starting to take a shine to islam. I want sharia law in america now. I've decided. Their religion won me over.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Anybody told you how mentally ill you look in your selfie avatar?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


The Jews have been there for around 3000 years B.C. The Arab culture is so complex it's impossible to describe in a few short paragraphs but the make-up of the Palestinians today are only about 1400 years old; from around the 7th Century A D. But many, many arguments on this board will never be settled. That's my opinion of the whole mess.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Jewish ties to the land are can be found in the hundreds of archeological sites and artifacts.  Arabs have zero, zip nada.  

We always knew you were a scumbag Islamic asshole, Abdul, you weren't fooling anybody. That's what you guys do, pretend to be Christians in order to gin up Jew hate. How's that working out?  Not so good apparently.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You mean when Europeans evicted the Christians and Muslims from their homes in Palestine?  What were those Europeans doing in Palestine?  There is nothing mendacious about criticizing the Zionist colonial project.  The Zionist colonial project was the evil.



You seem obsessed with the Arab Isamist imperialistic empire.  Are you upset that all lands aren't Islamic shitholes of intolerance and terror?  Good.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Hey speak all you want. You seem to be an expert in putting your fat hoof in your mouth.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm not a nazi. But, think what you will.



Well you know what they say, if it walks like a nazi, quacks like a Nazi, smells like a nazi....better not step on it, might get something brown and smelly on the bottom of your shoes.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

wtf? I thought you and I got along quite well. 
Guess not.

Jeez


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You really believed I went Muslim? Lol. God never visited anyone.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> wtf? I thought you and I got along quite well.
> Guess not.
> 
> Jeez



I didn't realize you're a bigot. I hate bigots.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


He visited Moses and that's a stone fact.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



To each his own.  Nazi or Islamist?  Is there a difference?  

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> wtf? I thought you and I got along quite well.
> Guess not.
> 
> Jeez


Ultimately there are Jews and non Jews and no matter how nice you are you'll never be one of them. 

In fact if you wanted to convert they would try to talk you out of it. Very exclusive.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sure he did. You don't even know when it happened. The original lie was it happened 3600 years ago and now you've changed the story to 2500 years ago. Big difference.

You don't even know what a fact is. At best you're taking it on hearsay.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > wtf? I thought you and I got along quite well.
> ...


I haven't tried to be a jew. I am just thinking out loud things that have crossed my mind and now I am a nazi and have been insulted by someone I thought of as a fellow bud on usmb that I have posted along with for some time now. I guess I shouldn't be surprised. I'm supposedly a racist as well. And this, too, from someone I thought very highly of.

I guess speaking ones thoughts is a no no here. One gets reamed a new one and most of the time doesn't see it coming.

Whatever. I'm outta this thread. I've had enough. I'll ask/muse on things somewhere else.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > wtf? I thought you and I got along quite well.
> ...



Most religions aren't interested in recruiting any ignorant, criminally inclined, mentally ill people like you guys. Islam on the other hand, is like a magnet, you navigate to it like shit flies do to shit.  They even brag about people like you as converts.  That's why prisons all across the world are a prime recruitment and conversion target.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 23, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I have no idea what you're talking about. He gave Moses the Commandments. I don't know what the date was. I wasn't around then. Read about it though.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Don't let one person run you off. I'm just thinking out loud too. Where could we do this before the internet? You can't even talk about these things on facebook. You don't want everyone you know to know you have all these thoughts..

3 things you dont talk about god politics and race. Thank goodness for usmb.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Sorry chump. You gotta be a theist to pray 5 times a day.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Don't let Jews ruin usmb like they ruin everything else.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I agree with your post.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You believe everything you read?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Duped them?? They were gleefully ingested!! Birds of a bloody feather!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Is this too young?



Huh?? Our old Sarge would give a boot up the arse to the little hoods in our area who would now be given an ASBO...and it bloody hurt!!!

Giving a rock thrower a boot up the arse?? lmao

Lucky little brat!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The australian report also showed kids trying to go to school and having to be protected. Shades of yesteryear.



Gracie: the camera crew just happened to be there while a bloke just happened to be "protecting" them while absolutely nothing happened. Load of rubbish, kiddo. ABC Oz are known for it here. Mind you; sometimes they do get it right!! But far from always. EDIT: Did you see any contact?? 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Not anything YOU write!!

Greg


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Looked to me like the documentary was filmed BY Australians..including the cameramen. They may have had Palestinian interpreters but the filming still shows grown men manhandling CHILDREN. Ok, so they were throwing rocks. Big deal. If they were throwing grenades or molotav cocktails, then I could understand the anger. If it were a hundred children throwing stones all at once, I could understand the anger and results. The point is, they are doing to Palestinians the SAME THING that was done to THEM by Nazi's. What's next? Patches? Burning their homes? Hauling them to some camp?



Demolishing their homes, certainly. Hauling them to some camp? Well Gaza has been labelled the world's biggest open air prison; they tried concentration camps in 1948 but the world's media started snooping around so they closed them down and decided to do the job in increments.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Don't worry Gracie; calling anyone who disagrees with Israeli policies and practices a Nazi is the big thing at the moment; their masters in Tel-Aviv have told them to push the "Nazi" meme  as calling people "Anti-Semites" no longer works.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Balderdash!! Israel have an Opposition who speak out against Bibi a lot, and for their own Domestic agenda. That's politics!! I disagree with Israel for even bothering to come to an agreement with terrorist scum. It only emboldened them. What I would like to see is a group of Palestinian TECHNOCRATS put in place by the UNSC who would be responsible for eliminating terrorists from Palestine and bringing Gaza and the West Bank to a position where they can form a viable State without violence and corruption. It would be costly and bloody but at least it would be a problem that the World takes on; not just Israel. Would it work? Dunno; but Hamas as a ruling junta is NOT a long term option.

Greg


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 COW FLOP and you know it, the government admitted that the cost if immigration was one of the biggest drains on the Exchequer. For starter's they cost the NHS £490 million in translation costs alone for patient leaflets. Then the cost to education is about the same in providing education for immigrants that cant speak English, and this comes from the budget meaning English children are left out. The cost in housing is high as more immigrants are on supplemental benefits for housing. The list goes on where immigration costs the country money, and the few immigrants working and paying their way does not cover the costs.


 Now an in depth analysis of that report shows this


However, studying the numbers in the UCL report more closely, another finding emerges.

And that is, that if you look at the figures for the whole of the period under study, 1995-2011, immigration has been a drain on the public purse.

To the tune of about £95bn.

So how can that be? How can the picture be so radically different if you look six years further into the past?


It's because these figures include all immigrants living in the UK at that time - so, not just recent arrivals, but people who'd been in the UK for, in some cases, decades.

This is significant because a good proportion of those people who have been in the UK for some time are likely to be older than the most recent immigrants, and so are more likely to be on benefits and using health services than those who have arrived since 2000 (who have an average age of just 26 years).

Dustmann argues therefore if you look at the fiscal contribution of all immigrants in this way, then you may not be capturing the truest picture of their total contribution to the public purse.

Certainly, focusing on the most recent immigrants gives a clear view of how much immigrants contribute to the public purse in the first few years of their stay in the UK, but it also doesn't give a complete picture, because what you are capturing is a very particular time in their lives - some of their youngest, most productive years.



 Want to bow out now while you are falling behind, even your neo Marxist socialist party admitted they fudged the figures to


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So, because God promised Israel to Jews..who just happen to STILL deny and shun His Son, Jesus........ that means they can torture and murder anyone that steps foot in Israel and get all gestopoish?






Try and get your facts right as Jesus is only Gods son according to the Christians. And 2,000 years after God promised Israel to the Jews he promised the whole world to the muslims, but first they had to rape, murder, torture and destroy to get it.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 And still no comment on muslim zhakat that goes to fund ISLAMONAZI INTERNATIONAL TERRORISM while tens of millions of muslims are dying of starvation and disease.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So, because God promised Israel to Jews..who just happen to STILL deny and shun His Son, Jesus........ that means they can torture and murder anyone that steps foot in Israel and get all gestopoish?
> ...







 So Hollywood portrays the reality now does it, or only when it comes to your Jew Hatred


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...






 Don't forget if it quacks like a Nazi, walks like a Nazi and attacks Jews like a Nazi then the probability of it being a Nazi is 99%


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gracie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Noone wants to shut up anyone, Gracie, especially a seeker of the truth!! However, I also reserve the right to respond. I think you are wrong about a lot of this. I don't trust the ABC when it does this type of "expose". When they did an "expose" on Indonesian abattoirs it came out that a lot of the "footage" was staged by those who were anti-meat. In short, Veganazis(for want of a better word). Many people lost a lot when the trade in live beef was discontinued. Even now the ABC "stands by the report" even though it is questionable in its ethics. 

Similarly for this vid. I do NOT trust it; the ABC now has a reputation here for its docos being ethically challenged.

If you would like to ask anything about the ABC Oz I would be only too glad to assist.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So, because God promised Israel to Jews..who just happen to STILL deny and shun His Son, Jesus........ that means they can torture and murder anyone that steps foot in Israel and get all gestopoish?
> ...



There is a Mystical link there called the "Trinity". No one can really explain how but one does accept it as a tenet of our faith. Where do Jews fit into the picture?? God loves his people Israel, and though we may not be Brothers in Christ yet we are Cousins in God. The rest I leave to the theologians; I'm sure they will spend another few thousand years trying to work it out. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I would agree though one needs to be able to explain the Jewish position to those who genuinely seek understanding. I suggest that Gracie is one, but others I suggest are just extreme lefties...easily morphed into "Totalitarian"....in which I put both Communist and Fascist. I am repulsed by both!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





> Don't let Jews ruin usmb like they ruin everything else



Phoenall: now THAT is a Nazi clone RIGHT THERE!!!

Seems Jordan and Egypt disagree with that disgusting freak!

Greg


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Prove it- using objective sources.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Heey, I'm finally in the 1%! 
The corollary is, of course, if it quacks like a Zionist, walks like a Zionist and attacks and oppresses innocent people like a Zionist then the probability of it being a *Nazi* is 100%


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2015)

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



It's a simple question.  Are you an Australian living in America?  An Australian or an American?  Hiding something?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Those "children" are future terrorists in training.  That's all.


----------



## Osomir (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > wtf? I thought you and I got along quite well.
> ...


Self loathing isn't very healthy.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 24, 2015)

et al,

This discussion, where the members take turns calling each other "NAZIs," is very childish and unproductive; most tiresome.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





Immigrants cost Britain 3 000 a year each says report - Telegraph


Immigrants have cost the taxpayer more than £22 million a day since the mid-1990s, totting up a bill of more than £140 billion, according to a new report.


MigrationWatch UK, which campaigns against mass *immigration*, added that in 2011 the costs were equivalent to £3,000 for each of the eight million foreign-born people living in Britain.

It compiled the figures in response to a study published by University College London (UCL) last year which claimed immigrants made a “substantial” contribution to public finances.

The pressure group’s new report said UCL’s conclusions - which were given prominent coverage by the BBC - were “simply wrong”.

In fact, immigration between 1995 and 2011 cost the taxpayer more than £140 billion, or £22 million a day, after balancing what immigrants pay in tax with what they take out of Britain’s coffers by claiming benefits and tax credits, it said.

BBC News - More or Less Calculating how much migrants cost or benefit a nation


To make sense of the numbers, it helps to break them down a little - to divide the net contribution to the public purse by the number of people in each group under study.

When we do that, we see that between 1995-2011, on average each EEA immigrant put about £6,000 more into the public purse than they took out.

Non-EEA immigrants each took out about £21,000 more than they put in during that period.
And this group is the biggest - non-EEA immigrants make up two thirds of the UK immigrant population. So both groups of immigrants - EEA and non-EEA - considered together, take out around £14,000 more than they put in, amounting to a deficit of around £95bn for the public purse between 1995-2011.


The true cost of immigration 148billion UK News Daily Express


Professor Christian Dustmann and Dr Tommaso Frattini claimed EU migrants paid four per cent more into the tax system than they took, while British-born people paid in seven per cent less. The pair also said migrants arriving between 2001 and 2011 added £25billion to Britain’s economy.



The total cost is high and increased dramatically between 1995 and 2011, providing no compensation for the overcrowding of this island which we are experiencing, largely as a result of immigration

Sir Andrew Green, MigrationWatch UK

But when MigrationWatch did the sums again with a more realistic approach they found “no positive contribution” by European migrants between 2001 and 2011. The actual cost to the UK of all migrants between 1995 and 2011 stood at £148billion.

The annual bill rocketed from around £7billion in 2003 – a year before Poland, Slovakia and eight other countries joined the EU – to about £22billion in 2011 after Romania and Bulgaria won membership, according to MigrationWatch estimates.

While migrants were half as likely as natives to claim benefits they were “much more likely” to get tax credits – costing the state more – to make up for low pay.

MigrationWatch experts also found the academics had buried a figure showing that, even using their hopelessly optimistic calculations, the full cost of immigration stood at nearly £100billion.

“The authors themselves found a cost to the UK from migrants in the UK of £95billion between 1995 and 2011.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Define Zionist in your own words ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> et al,
> 
> This discussion, where the members take turns calling each other "NAZIs," is very childish and unproductive; most tiresome.
> 
> ...



It's just a way to shut down conversation, IMO.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm certain Gracie has as little concern for her rep as you do, Princess. Saying things like "So where were these tough assed Jews when Hitler was around..." and "I wonder when Israel will start forcing Palestinians to wear a patch on the front of their clothing" is not in reference to Israeli policies but rather unvarnished Nazi-isms. That you can't tell the diff is all anyone needs to know about you.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If you aren't a Muslim, then you have the perfect  pre qualifications for a potential convert.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are probably a better candidate.  You have similar food laws and we Christians males don't take to circumcision as adults.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



On the other hand calling Palestinians, Muslims, and anti semetic jerkoffs like you with Nazi like ambitions for a second holocaust upon the Jews and Israel a "Nazi" is perfectly appropriate.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Still posing as a concerned Christian while Muslims, not Jews, are slaughtering Christians all over the world?  Ha ha ha. Take a hike.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

You take a hike, punk.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> et al,
> 
> This discussion, where the members take turns calling each other "NAZIs," is very childish and unproductive; most tiresome.
> 
> ...



Vast majority of the "Nazi" accusations are coming from the pro Pali side. Usually because they are ignorant about history, or that they're counting on the ignorance of others.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You take a hike, punk.



You look like an asylum escapee in your avatar selfie. When you are in public, do people cross over and start walking on the sidewalk across the street when they see you coming?  I bet your smell proceeds you by a few hundred feet. It's a good warning system. Ha ha ha.

It's no wonder. It's always the nutjobs, criminals, and losers that are naturally attracted to Islamism and the "Palestinian cause".


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Now, did that make you feel better, punk?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Except I won't pray to an imaginry god they made up that apparently visited 500 yrs ago.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Now, did that make you feel better, punk?



Wow, you're scaring me. Did you take your meds today, D-bag?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

One of these thing is doing its own thing...Seseme Street song.

Christians
Muslims
Atheists

You're more likely a convert to Islam because youre already gullible enough to believe in gods.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Does anybody care what you pray or don't pray to?  

But apparently your hatred for Jews supersedes everything.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



My buddy and I share a saying. Don't fuck with us then tell us how to react. So Jews, stop being dicks and win over Arab women so they don't hand over their kids to hezbola or whoever.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> One of these thing is doing its own thing...Seseme Street song.
> 
> Christians
> Muslims
> ...



No, actually people like you fit the perfect profile for Islamic recruitment. That's why they go after criminals and convicts in prisons across the world.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > et al,
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## Challenger (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > One of these thing is doing its own thing...Seseme Street song.
> ...



...Just like Jesus is supposed to have done... Matthew 9:10-13


----------



## fanger (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You take a hike, punk.
> ...


Roudy, do you like movies about Gladiators?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Grow up


Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No, just like Islamic groups today, that tell criminals and convicts they can rape, kill, and loot and be considered heroic holy warriors, by just saying one sentence and converting to Islam.  You must be one of them.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Get in this line where you belong, CHOSEH GOOZO.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

Atheism doesn't do that. But christians can murder and still go to heaven. For example christians have abortions. Still live happily in heaven as long as they believe and ask for forgiveness. No god does not forgive that easy. For example you think god will forgive the blood on Bush's hands?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That's how an underdog recruits and fights. Dirty.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You want to kill them with your high tech weapons then cry when they shoot up our malls. Sorry they don't play by our rules. They've discovered our weakness.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






 Told you Abdul you are not a Christian, your wife was before she converted it was all on the website


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Atheism doesn't do that. But christians can murder and still go to heaven. For example christians have abortions. Still live happily in heaven as long as they believe and ask for forgiveness. No god does not forgive that easy. For example you think god will forgive the blood on Bush's hands?



I think that atheists have killed as much if not more than Christians and Muslims.   Many Muslims who are ashamed of their faith now profess to be atheists, yet defend Islam and Muslim causes like the Palestinian cause with tooth and nails, and reserve all their attacks for Christianity and Judaism.  

Your Islam is showing.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






Yes they have they shoot at our children hoping to get the parents to force the government to give in too them, and then you cry when the government refuses and sends in the dogs.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Ha ha ha.  They think their actually fooling anybody with this whole "we Christians" BS.   What is actually happening is they are making themselves look like fools, nobody is falling for it.  It's quite entertaining though.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



They'll soon discover our strength.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

What a childish little twat you are. You are hilarious.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> What a childish little twat you are. You are hilarious.



Well for one, I don't look like a fucking lunatic that just escaped from an asylum, like your picture in your avatar.  Why do you get scared when people bring up your past admissions of being a Muslim?  Perhaps because you spend so much time lying about your faith, Abdul?

"Hilarious" ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Oh you silly little man.  You haven't  a clue.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > What a childish little twat you are. You are hilarious.
> ...



No need to lie about my faith.  I am a Roman Catholic and have received all the sacraments except one.  But carry on.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Is that like being a boyscout and having all but one badge?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Yes, keep trying to look smart while looking more stupid with every post.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Too late for that one, he isn't an altar boy any longer.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I'd hate to know what you gotta do for that last sacrament. What's a sacrament? Sound like what the priest gives you after his balls have been in your mouth.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


How come exorcisms only happen to catholics?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I'd never be a catholic. The devil only possesses catholics. Ever notice that? You never hear of Mormon muslim or baptist needing an exorcism. Probably because those churches don't plant the seed in their members heads.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Now we're getting close to why Monte converted to Islam.  More of that stuff for him to enjoy.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm always fascinated with why and when and how people became religious or when they lost their religion. A lot of blacks are attracted to Islam because its an alternative to the white mans religion. Islam seems to attract non whites. Blacks and Arabs.

If I were Muslim I'd be pushing heavy in the black community. Like christianity first speed among the poor Greeks and grew Muslims need to work harder on recruiting young black brothers and sisters.

I'd rather a hood full of Muslims than a hood full of violence. Or would they become isis? I was assuming giving blacks religion might help but islam is a violent religion. They all are.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Looked to me like the documentary was filmed BY Australians..including the cameramen. They may have had Palestinian interpreters but the filming still shows grown men manhandling CHILDREN. Ok, so they were throwing rocks. Big deal. If they were throwing grenades or molotav cocktails, then I could understand the anger. If it were a hundred children throwing stones all at once, I could understand the anger and results. The point is, they are doing to Palestinians the SAME THING that was done to THEM by Nazi's. What's next? Patches? Burning their homes? Hauling them to some camp?
> ...


Er: that's the Egyptians!!







Egypt starts demolishing homes to create Gaza buffer zone

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Real men are circumcised you weakling!! 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Atheism doesn't do that. But christians can murder and still go to heaven. For example christians have abortions. Still live happily in heaven as long as they believe and ask for forgiveness. No god does not forgive that easy. For example you think god will forgive the blood on Bush's hands?
> ...



Let me see; Nazism was NOT Christian; Communism was not Christian; Number murdered?? Hundreds of millions!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You missed Holy Orders or Marriage?? Pity you missed your Exorcism!!

Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 25, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Medical advances are wonderful, just think what would have happened to you without micro surgery


----------



## Challenger (Feb 25, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



*Real* men *don't* get circumcised, unless it's medically necessary.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Psst...have you tried it? How would you know??

Greg


----------



## Challenger (Feb 25, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


No, Israelis.  House demolition in the Israeli Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Challenger (Feb 25, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Well my parents were normal, well adjusted individuals who didn't believe in genital mutilation and I grew up normal and well adjusted too. No-one in their right minds, who has a choice, would ever voluntarily have their genitals mutilated. Some studies have revealed psychological trauma as a result; in some cases men and boys become more aggressive and psychopathic in their behaviour.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> What a childish little twat you are. You are hilarious.






 Resorting to anti social profanities now because you are being destroyed post by post.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 So Egypt doesn't have a border with gaza, and hamas are not attacking Egyptians. Which school do you go to then, would it the Ali Ahkbar school next to the Wahabi mosque at the end of your road ?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 That explains the muslims then, must be something to do with the way the butcher kills a goat and then whips of the boys foreskin without cleaning anything down. I have heard that over 30% of all male muslims are rendered impotent after being butchered this way, no wonder they are  so aggressive and psychopathic


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Seen your page on social media and no one else can use your email address but you.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 You LIE about everything else so why not about your religion. I smell a bad case of kithman and taqiya


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





That would be the same one the muslims get on day one attending the mosque, here you are little ali  that is the golden brick OOOPS I slipped.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 And he no longer attends Koran classes either


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...







 Here you go

Sacrament - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

 and the last sacrament is very close to what you wrote


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






 You do hear of muslims being possessed after all their prophet was so possessed that he saw and heard things


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






 Both have ties to islam because the muslims perfected terrorist murder


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Well you neo Marxists need all the help you can get to appear normal size to the ladies. I hear Durex have just released a neo Marxist/muslim condom with tapes to hold it in place


----------



## Challenger (Feb 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



That's funny, because statistically circumcised men have shorter/smaller genitalia, regardless of their religious or political affiliation.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 LINK and not from some egotistical site either.    All that happens is the loose skin is lost the rest is normal size.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Exactly.  Christians are not the thorn in the side of the world at this point in time.  Everywhere those Muslims go, trouble seems to follow.  There is a reason for this.  I hope the United States soon (probably when Obama is out of office) does something about the failed immigration policies.  We cannot just allow "anyone" to come to the country because they want to.  People we allow into the United States need to have a plan.  

What happens is a swarm of immigrants comes here to take minimum-wage paying jobs, and a lot of times they might even work under the table and pay NO taxes on their incomes.  A lot of times, they will work for construction and landscaping companies as under the table employees, and then they also collect social services.  Immigrants should have to EARN social services by working first and have a plan to contribute to OUR economy and our country.  

If their plans are to come here, take a minimum wage job or to work under the table and have to collect services, then they should not be allowed to immigrate here.  We need to have more rigid standards.  We just don't have enough jobs to go around either.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Yea I would circumsize as an adult but glad my parents made my penis pretty. Are you Jewish? Maybe you people need your penis' trimmed. Might stop you from acting so jewy.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



They use the same barbaric technique on their women.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Why use a sledgehammer when a tackhammer will do the job?


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Well my parents were normal, well adjusted individuals who didn't believe in genital mutilation and I grew up normal and well adjusted too. No-one in their right minds, who has a choice, would ever voluntarily have their genitals mutilated. Some studies have revealed psychological trauma as a result; in some cases men and boys become more aggressive and psychopathic in their behaviour.
> ...



Yeah ... that's it! Challenger must be Jewish!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 25, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Really? Frankly I consider it more hygienic. You have a link to those studies? I've not heard of any such thing.

Greg


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 25, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


It is more hygienic. The uncut ones carry all kinds of foreign matter in those foreskins. The part about aggressive and psychopathic behavior I'm not sure but Roudy  could be suspect.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Those foreskins are very valuable in Gaza. I hear Palestinians use them as eyelid transplants.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 They don't waste butchers knives on women, old razor blades and broken bottles are good enough for them.  I wonder if Mrs monte had it done when she converted


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


I thought the priests used them in their biscuits and gravy in lieu of chipped beef


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...







 I once knew a Mohel surgeon who was also a keen angler, he would often catch the most and the biggest fish. So we asked him what his secret was and that was when we found what he did for a living. He then showed us the little box of dried foreskins that he used as bait, this explained why he was so lucky and why he always returned the fish he caught alive with a short prayer said over them.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Couscous with medallions of kosher foreskin is considered a gourmet dish in Gaza city.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



TMI!  TMI!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well, the Navy calls it Foreskins on Toast, the Army has SOS.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




I suppose it's more nutritious than Navy's usual fare of soggy saos.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 26, 2015)

You do realise that Gracie is going to smack your butts for this divergence!!??

Greg


----------

